# Wenn Horde und Allies Freunde werden^^



## Gohaar (11. Dezember 2008)

Nein ich möchte keine neue Allianz schmieden mit der Horde, mir ist nur vor vielen vielen Wochen was nettes passiert und das möchte ich Euch erzählen und vieleicht ist Euch was ähnliches passiert ;-)

Vor einiegen Wochen habe ich in der Scherbe meinen Krieger hoch gelevelt. Bei einer Quest musste ich möglichst viele Hölleneber killen. Neben mir war auch noch Hordler dort unterwegs. Ich erkannte Ihn allerdings nicht sofort als solchen den er spielte in Bärengestalt. Irgendwann bekam ich mit das er heftigst in bedrängnis geriet da mehrere dieser Biester es auf Ihn abgesehen hatten. Ich schritt ein und Kämpfte mit Ihm Heldenhaft Seite an Seite bis alle Ausgeburten der Hölle vor unseren Füßen lagen.

Aufeinmal wechselte mein Kampfgefärte die Gestalt. Siehe da es stand ein Taure vor mir. Dieser begrüßte mich mit einem Hallo und verneigte sich vor mir. Ich erwiederte seine Geste. Im verlauf der Quests in diesem Gebiet zogen wir nun Seite an Seite durch die Schlacht. einzig die Emotes haben uns geholfen uns ein wenig zu verständigen. Irgendwann trennten sich unsere Wege.

Dann wieder ein paar Wochen später, ich hatte die 70 entlich geschaft kämpfte ich für die gute Sache im Alteractal. Die Schlacht ging hin und her.....viele gute Soldaten liesen ihr leben im Kampf für die Sache.

Plötzlich wurde ich hinterrücks von einem Bären angegriffen. Nach dem ersten Schock wandte ich mich dem Gegner zu doch dieser lies urplötzlich von mir ab. Ich noch immer unter Schock stehend konnte mich noch nicht rühren, als mein Gegner die Gestalt wechselte. Es war ein Taure........mein Questkollege aus der Scherbe. Er winkte mir zu und kniete nieder vor mir. Ich wusste nicht was ich tun sollte, wusste aber instinktiv das mir keine Gefahr mehr drohte und winkte zurück. So standen wir dann voreinander und hüpften aufgeregt vor freude auf und ab. Viel Zeit blieb uns in dieser besinnlichen Zeit des Friedens nicht den unsere Mitstreiter setzten dem ein rasches ende. In diesem BG habe ich nicht mehr getötet.

Gestern war ich in Nordend unterwegs und habe mal wieder mein Leben für die Gute Sache eingesetzt. Oft gehe ich am Ende eines harten Tages noch ein paar Dailys machen. So auch gestern am Grizzlyhügel genauer gesagt beim Sägewerk. Beim Sammeln, transportieren und Heilen passierte es, das ich hinterrücks von einem Untoten Hexer angegriffen wurde. Ich war fast down als auch dieser urplötzlich seine Angriffe einstellte. Sein Pet verschwand er drehte sich um und lief in die andere Richtung. Ich wusste noch immer nicht was nun los ist und wollte schon voller Wut (bin Krieger) hinter dem Untoten her als plötzlich ein Taure auf einem Flugmount vor mir landete......es war mein "Freund" der mir das leben rettete........

So und nicht anders ist es passiert,

ich wünsche allen ob Hordler oder Allie ein frohes und besinnliches Fest
Gohaar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Dezember 2008)

Horde und Allies sind schon lange Freunde..... wir haben sogar die Blutelfen bei uns aufgenommen 

(Achtung: Post könnte Ironie enthalten, Freunde sind das nämlich trotzdem keine.)

Naja so richtig ein "Freund" hab ich mir bei der Allianz noch nicht gemacht, eher das Gegenteil, manchmal hilft man sich halt gegenseitig


----------



## Gohaar (11. Dezember 2008)

Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^


----------



## Gohaar (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^


 .....da hab ich schon ne Idee.....das Haus der Diplomatie......


----------



## Parkway (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^




und vorher im "schulhaus" nebem AH den sprachskill auf 450 treiben?^^ oder sich für marken den epischen duden zulegen?

nene lass ma, sind und bleiben feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (11. Dezember 2008)

Nette Geschichte. Auch bei uns auf dem Server gibt es nette Hordler, die mir mal geholfen haben und auch sehr nett sind. Ebenfalls helfe ich manchen schnell bei Elite-Mobs etc. Allerdings gibts da auch noch die "normalen" Hordler. Beispiel:

Ich bin am Questen, gerade auf Fury umgeskillt um es zu testen. 1 Mob geht noch, dann muss ich reggen. Habe noch ca. 20% life. Mob liegt und keine 2 Sekunden Später fliegt mir ein Shadow-Bolt um die Ohren und gefühlte 40 Dots zehren an meinen HP. Ein Hexer, 2 Level über mir, hat es dann noch nötig mich weiterhin zu ganken. Großer Applaus.

Da beim Questen wenig Zeit ist zu unterscheiden, ob ein Hordler nun gut oder Böse ist, greife ich einfach alle an. 

Wenn ich merke dass sich ein Hordie nicht wehrt und in der Zwischenzeit noch nicht tot ist, lasse ich ihn am Leben. Sonst wäre es alles andere als ein "ehrenhafter Sieg" ^^


----------



## Gohaar (11. Dezember 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte. Auch bei uns auf dem Server gibt es nette Hordler, die mir mal geholfen haben und auch sehr nett sind. Ebenfalls helfe ich manchen schnell bei Elite-Mobs etc. Allerdings gibts da auch noch die "normalen" Hordler. Beispiel:
> 
> Ich bin am Questen, gerade auf Fury umgeskillt um es zu testen. 1 Mob geht noch, dann muss ich reggen. Habe noch ca. 20% life. Mob liegt und keine 2 Sekunden Später fliegt mir ein Shadow-Bolt um die Ohren und gefühlte 40 Dots zehren an meinen HP. Ein Hexer, 2 Level über mir, hat es dann noch nötig mich weiterhin zu ganken. Großer Applaus.
> 
> ...



Die Einstellung find ich gut, gerade am Grizzly merkt man schnell wen man da vor sich hat. Leute die fair ihr ding durch ziehen oder 80er die mit ihren mounts in der luft warten bis ein allie fast down ist und dann schnell den rest erledigen......das hat für mich nichtmal im pvp was mit ehre zu tun.


----------



## Todeshieb (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich habe kein Interesse mit Hordies zu quatschen. Warum auch? Letztendlich möchte ich sie killen. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Aber sehr nette Geschichte.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (11. Dezember 2008)

Hatte mal mit nem Ally ein duell gemacht..naja seit dem tag sind wir Freunde, er hat sich xtra ein Hordechar gemacht um mit mir zu rede


----------



## Solassard (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich (tankbär) war neulich mit meiner freundin (holypriest), beide horde in eiskrone unterwegs, questen. wir haben schon von 70 an zusammen gelevelt und wussten daher dass für uns 2 auch die 5er questen kein thema sind. Deshalb sind wir Eiskrone und wollten da alle unsere gruppenqs machen. 
Bei der ersten angekommen, pull und druff, haut auf einmal ein Nachtelf schurke mit auf den mob, der fällt um und gut. wir haben uns bedankt und gewartet was passiert. Der nachtelf macht die selbe quest, ich tank den mob für ihn, freundin heilt mich und der schurke macht schaden. nachdem das gegessen war haben wir uns verabschiedet.

Bei der nächsten quest steht der schurke wieder da und das ganze beginnt von vorne. auf einmal fordert mich der schurke per emote auf zu warten, wir schön gewartet, kamen noch 2 allies, ein schami und...weis nimmer, aus seiner gilde und haben die quest dann mit gemacht.

So haben wir dann zusammen mit den  3allies alle gruppenquests in eiskrone und auch das Arenaevent in Jutoheim zusammen gemacht. erste haben meine Freundin und ich die q erledigt und dann haben wir das für die allies gemacht. das schöne ist, das die sogar gewartet haben mit ansprechen bis meine freundin genug mana hatte. 

War schon nice

Edit:
Wenn mir der schurke im BG begegnen würde dann würde ich den aber trotzdem verprügeln ^^


----------



## Dubstep (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine vorletzte Freundin war Allianz Mensch Priesterin auf Frostwolf! War so zusagen mit dem Feind im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi

Ingame passiert das schon immer wieder mal gerne! Und das auf einen PvP Realm! Zum Beispiel als ich beim Questen einige Elitemobs alleine machte, kam mal ein Hexer oder Shadow daher und hat Schaden auf den Mob gemacht! Ein kleiner Gruss und Wink zum Abschied.

Ist mal was anderes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Dubstep (11. Dezember 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost! Hat anscheinend 1x zuviel geklickt! Bitte den Post hier löschen wenn geht! Danke!

lg Alex


----------



## Yumina (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.

Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
Ich stand dann auf, hauchte einen Kuss in die Luft...

und tötete sie alle, mit aller macht meiner Eiszauber. 
Danach macht ich /lachen... stieg auf meinen Raptor und ritt weg.

Warum ich das tat?

Weil ich die Allianz hasse, wenn ich als Troll unterwegs bin... und es Spass macht.

es gibt keine Freundschaft zwischen den beiden Fraktionen (für mich)

Lg 
Yumi


----------



## Lari (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr gut, immer druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (11. Dezember 2008)

Solange ich Level sind alle Freunde auch Allys.
Das sehen wohl einige auch so.

Gestern erst mit nem Ally gequestet, wozu bekriegen wenns auch anders geht ^^ (PVP Server)
Beim Leveln ist es doch sehr störent.

Mit 80 siehts dann ein wenig anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Animos93 (11. Dezember 2008)

omfg...  Wenn ich Allis beim Questen seh kill ich sie immer egal ob sie bei 100% sind 50% oder ob sie gerade 100mobs angreifen. Ich horde er Alli wir feinde also töten!

Siehst du einen Alli questen musst du seine Rüstung testen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. Dezember 2008)

Habe da auch mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht:

Ich habe mal eine gute halbe Stunde mit einem Gegner zusammen gefarmt... Ab und zu hat er mich von lästigen Mobs befreit und ab und zu ich ihn. Alles lief friedlich ab. Irgendwann bekam er dann wohl Langeweile und meinte mich umhauen zu müssen. Als ich mich dann im Farmgebiet wiederbelebt hatte, war er wieder fleissig dabei. Ich fing wieder an zu farmen, weil ich mir dachte, dass es wohl sinnvoller sei sich gegenseitig dabei in Ruhe zu lassen. 3-4 Mobs später griff er mich dann wieder an, mit dem Resultat, dass er starb (Ich war ja vorgewarnt). Das Ende vom Lied war, dass wir uns die nächste Stunde nur noch beharkt haben und ich dann die Lust verlor, da mein eigentliches Spielziel des Abends nicht im PvP, sondern in Urfeuer lag.

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^



Jep, das wäre mal toll.

Letztens habe ich eine gewisse Questreihe in der Drachenöde beendet wo dann das Ingamevideo abläuft.
In diesem Video machen Allianz und Horde ja auch gemeinsame Sache gegen den Lichking.


----------



## Shaniya (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch schon öfter mit einem Hordler einen "Pakt" geschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim questen ist es schonmal hier und da vorgekommen, das ich einem Hordler (der allein war) z.B. bei einer Gruppenquest geholfen habe und er danach auch mir geholfen hat! Finds auch immer wieder nett.


----------



## Monyesak (11. Dezember 2008)

währ ganz schön blöd, dann bräuchte man ja meine horder oder allianz mehr


----------



## Chínín (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich hatte mal so ein Erlebnis, wann war das nur....ne, doch nicht!

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind irgendwie alle Hordler denen ich begegne absolut KoS gegen mich o.ó


----------



## Kerandos (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> .....da hab ich schon ne Idee.....das Haus der Diplomatie......



oder beim Friseur?


----------



## óÓ_Yaki_Óó (11. Dezember 2008)

ich raffe nur nit warum wir nit mit denen reden können. :/
Ich meine jetzt nit das warum sondern eher die logik im spiel.
Jaina redet auch mit thrall und die 2 am warthgate reden auch , aber wir könnens nit :/
Das find ich ist so schwachsinnig .......

Aber das mit dem hordlern helfen kenne ich.
Bei mir is das aber immer situationsbedingt.

Manchen helfe ich , manchen schaufel ich ein grab


----------



## Borberat (11. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ein Ally viele Adds hat kill ich ihm die adds, mach einmal das /bereit emote und lass ihm zeit zu reggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann stirbt er oder er weiß wie man spielt und wie schauen wer von uns zuerst stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen Frieden und gegen Feigheit!
Halbtote Spieler killen ist kein Kampf!


----------



## Allvis (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja,ja die Allianz und die Horde,sollten sich zusammen schließen und zusammen Arthas bekämpfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. Dezember 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Halbtote Spieler killen ist kein Kampf!


Aber einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maolin (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Nein ich möchte keine neue Allianz schmieden mit der Horde, mir ist nur vor vielen vielen Wochen was nettes passiert und das möchte ich Euch erzählen und vieleicht ist Euch was ähnliches passiert ;-)
> 
> Vor einiegen Wochen habe ich in der Scherbe meinen Krieger hoch gelevelt. Bei einer Quest musste ich möglichst viele Hölleneber killen. Neben mir war auch noch Hordler dort unterwegs. Ich erkannte Ihn allerdings nicht sofort als solchen den er spielte in Bärengestalt. Irgendwann bekam ich mit das er heftigst in bedrängnis geriet da mehrere dieser Biester es auf Ihn abgesehen hatten. Ich schritt ein und Kämpfte mit Ihm Heldenhaft Seite an Seite bis alle Ausgeburten der Hölle vor unseren Füßen lagen.
> 
> ...



die geschichte halt ich für etwas unrealistisch ab dem part da du mit dem tauren gequestet hast glaub ich dir kein wort mehr..

aber das ich mal nem hordler helfe wenn er hilfe braucht oder das mir einer hilft.. jo das hatte ich schon oft


----------



## Allvis (11. Dezember 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> oder beim Friseur?


Der ist gut,nur bei welchem?
das musste schon Schurke sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allvis (11. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber das ist gemein!


----------



## Damiane (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja, man kann sich ja schon mit Hordis unterhalten... halt per emotes...
wenn man /e eingibt, geht das doch ganz gut. Beispiel:
/e
Damiane fragt Hordenchar (natürlich hier der Name des/der Auserwählten Hordis/Allis) ob es ihm gut geht

Wenn man /e eingibt, dann steht da halt der eigene Name in der Farbe, wie Emotes geschrieben werden, und da hängt man dann eben seine Frage, Gruß oder was auch immer an. Muß man zwar immer in der 3. Person singular schreiben, aber das ist ja das kleinste Übel, denke ich^^


----------



## Lari (11. Dezember 2008)

Allvis schrieb:


> Aber das ist gemein!


Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach das auch nicht, hab bisher erst einmal jemanden angreifen müssen, und zwar weil ich ihm zeigen wollte, dass in einem ausgeglichenen Kampf, in dem ich keine 2 Adds habe, ich gewinne... Schnell laufen konnte er jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (11. Dezember 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> /e
> Damiane fragt Hordenchar (natürlich hier der Name des/der Auserwählten Hordis/Allis) ob es ihm gut geht


Das geht nur leider schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr. Der gegnerische Char sieht dann nur noch folgendes:

XYZ macht einige merkwürdige Gesten.

Damit wollte Blizzard wirklich JEDE Kommunikation außer den Emotes verhindern... sie haben nur vergessen, das es TS, ICQ und ähnliches gibt, auf das sie keinen Einfluß haben.

Ich persönlich finde es unlogisch, das Untote und Menschen sich nicht mehr verstehen. Immerhin sind Untote ja Menschen gewesen. Oder Nachtelfen und Blutelfen, die sogar laut Blizzard einen gemeinsamen Sprachstamm haben!

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## BrdDaSram (11. Dezember 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> omfg...  Wenn ich Allis beim Questen seh kill ich sie immer egal ob sie bei 100% sind 50% oder ob sie gerade 100mobs angreifen. Ich horde er Alli wir feinde also töten!
> 
> Siehst du einen Alli questen musst du seine Rüstung testen.



Du hast null Plan oO

Als wenn ich seh das ein Ally fast down ist, und ich grad in der nähe bin - schlag ich die mobs
lieber Tot anstatt den Ally - steck auch nur ein Spieler hinter dem Bildschirm

Und ja ich spiele beide Fraktionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (11. Dezember 2008)

@ Asarion

Das geht nicht mehr??? Echt? Wie blöd..... Dabei hab ich doch erst vor 14 Tagen auf die Weise eine Blutelfen-Dame nach dem Schlüssel zur Violetten Festung gefragt (hatte den da noch nicht, war aber drinnen und kam nicht raus), woraufhin sie auf den Hebel gezeigt hat, mit dem man die Tür öffnen kann..... Hm...seltsam..... Naja, vielleicht hat sie nur geraten, was ich wollte.....


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmm meine Meinung?

KLATSCHT SIE WEG!!!!1111!1!1!!1


----------



## Gohaar (11. Dezember 2008)

Maolin schrieb:


> die geschichte halt ich für etwas unrealistisch ab dem part da du mit dem tauren gequestet hast glaub ich dir kein wort mehr..
> 
> aber das ich mal nem hordler helfe wenn er hilfe braucht oder das mir einer hilft.. jo das hatte ich schon oft



wir zogen seite an seite durch die schlacht und NICHT wir questeten gemeinsam......in der scherbe haben allie und horde viele gemeinsamme qs^^ mehr hab  ich net behauptet.


----------



## Asarion (11. Dezember 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Das geht nicht mehr??? Echt? Wie blöd.....


Geht wirklich nicht mehr, aber schon mind. seit einem Jahr, denke ich. Habe es damals gemerkt, weil ein Hordekumpel ins ICQ kam und ich antickerte, warum ich ständig schreiben würde, das ich merkwürdige Gesten mache. Dabei hatte ich da noch genau so wie früher geschrieben. In den Patchnotes stand dann irgendwo auch was, das das nicht mehr geht, weil es dafür nicht gedacht wäre.



Damiane schrieb:


> Hm...seltsam..... Naja, vielleicht hat sie nur geraten, was ich wollte.....


Kann gut sein, das sie erraten hat, worum es ging. Viele Möglichkeiten gab es ja für sie zur Interpretation nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich persönlich ärgert es auch, weil jeder Troll sehen sollte, wenn ich irgendwelche Stoffe mit meinem Nachtelfen-Schneider zusammenschnibbel. Also selbst wenn ich schreibe:

/me fügt die verschiedenen Stoffe zusammen, kramt einen Runenfaden hervor und heftet alles aneinander.

... sieht der Hordler, egal wie intelligent er ist:

Nachtelf macht ein paar merkwürdige Gesten.

Was irgendwie ein wenig hirnrissig ist. Blizz hat die Möglichkeit der /me-Kommuniktation abgeschafft, weil angeblich in den BGs darüber geflamed wurde. Wenn mich ein Hordler 5000 x per Emote bespuckt finde ich das wesentlich nerviger, weil man den ja nicht auf Ignore setzen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meinem Nachtelfen-Druiden habe ich früher mal mit einem Tauren-Druiden im Schlingdorntal gesessen. Wir haben uns per /me gegenseitig Tee eingeschenkt, schlürften vor uns hin und amüsierten uns darüber, wie die anderen von den Raptoren gejagt wurden, während wir über Kräuter und Tränke diskutierten (waren beide Alchis). Sowas ist leider nicht mehr möglich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Vibria (11. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich hab seit dem Addon jede Menge positive Erfahrungen mit den Hordis gemacht...

Es wurden gemeinsam Elitemobs gekillt, zusammen auf den Respawn gewartet. Sich stets brav hinten angestellt, wenn es darum ging, nen Mob für ne Quest zu töten. Mir haben schon ein paar Hordis in heiklen Situationen den Hintern gerettet, während die eigene Fraktion einfach vorbeigelaufen ist^^ Und auch ich helfe, wenn ich sehe, dass ein Hordler mit nem Mob oder nem ganzen Haufen Mobs nicht recht fertig wird. Und man bekommt auch immer ein nettes Danke, eine Verbeugung oder ein "... hat gern geholfen".

Die Differenzen zwischen Ally und Horde - schön und gut... Aber es freut einen einfach und es macht Spaß netten und höflichen Mitspielern zu begegnen - und zwar egal von welcher Fraktion. Das hebt einfach die Stimmung, im Gegensatz zu denen, die einem nur mit diesem"Ich hasse die Horde/Allianz grudsätzlich - die sind alle doof"-Geschwafel begegnen...

Darum einen netten Gruß an Tirions Horde! ;-)


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Dezember 2008)

Was soll ich sagen, meine Sig sagt denke ich alles aus ^^

Ich wäre eh dafür Horde und Allianz abzuschaffen und zu einer Fraktion zusammen zu legen, dieses Konkurenzdenken geht mir schon etwas gegen den Strich...

Btw, noch zwei lustige kleine Anekdoten aus meinen Begegnungen mit der Allianz:

Ich habe mit insgesamt 3 Charakteren die Kara-Pre-Q Reihe gemacht (wir erinnern uns: zu beginn dieser Reihe ist man Solo in den Kellern vor Kara unterwegs 2 Messungen durchzuführen). Wirklich jedes mal habe ich auf halbem Weg in den ersten Keller einen Allianzler getroffen und mit ihm die Q zusammen erledigt. Die Verständigung über Makros funktioniert dabei wirklich gut wenn sich beide drauf einlassen.

Desweiteren war ich eines Tages mal in der Kriegshymnenschlucht unterwegs weil ich für Hyjal die Insignie der Horde brauchte. Das BG war quasi verloren als mich eine Druidin in Katzengestalt angriff. Ich dachte mir... ach was solls ist eh gleich verloren also lass ihr den leichten Kill und die Bonusehre. Nun einen Paladin zu töten dauert (auch ohne Gegenwehr) für ein Kätzchen doch etwas und so bemerkte diese Druidin das ich keine Gefahr darstellte und liess von mir ab. Wir hatten mit Makros an einem von mir gestelltem Lagerfeuer noch ca. 2 Minuten gemeinsam Spass bevor dann das BG zu ende war.


----------



## Qonix (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich beim Questen auch erlebt.

Ich mit nem Gildenkumpel versucht eine 3er Quest zu machen die mal echt schwer war. 3 von 4 Elite Mobs haben wir geschafft aber der letzte war zu krass. Haben also nach Leute gesucht aber keiner wollte oder konnte uns helfen. Auf einmal tauchten 2 Allyjäger auf. Wir natürlich gelacht weil wir wussten das sie das auch nicht schaffen. Haben die also mit nem "Hallo" begrüsst und auf den Boss gezeigt und dann auch uns, dann wieder auf den Boss und dann auf sie. Sie haben gejubelt und los gings. Haben den Boss 2 mal gekillt und alle 4 waren glücklich. Das einzige Problem das wir hatten war das unsere Pets manchmal aufeinander losgegangen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich spiel auf nem PvP-Server.


----------



## wuschel21 (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte mal nen geiles erlebnis

ich mit meinem magier auf av hatte noch 4% live ein hordler kam mit 100% live ..... anstat mich direkt zu killen hat der auf mich gewartet bis ich voll leben hatte hat das emot für bereit gemacht.....ich auch und dan haben wir erst gegenader gekämpft...... der hordler hat gewonnen aber ok =) ich dand das richtig cool von dem und wen ich ihm nochmal begegne lass ich ihn auch leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (11. Dezember 2008)

óÓ_Yaki_Óó schrieb:


> ich raffe nur nit warum wir nit mit denen reden können. :/
> Ich meine jetzt nit das warum sondern eher die logik im spiel.
> Jaina redet auch mit thrall und die 2 am warthgate reden auch , aber wir könnens nit :/
> Das find ich ist so schwachsinnig .......
> ...




Das sind mir die liebsten, hat er ein S3+ set lass ich ihn mal lieber hat er null abhä. hau ich ihm um =]


Beim leveln nervt es einfach nur, wenn mich jemand einmal killt ist gut aber dann rumstehn und campen....
Ich find nach dem xten mal campen sollte man für den affen nicht mehr killbar sein pvp server hin oder her!!

Manchmal würde ich schon gern mit den andren sprechen können ein trank o.Ä wär nett!

mfg
MGH


----------



## Shedanhul (11. Dezember 2008)

Maolin schrieb:


> die geschichte halt ich für etwas unrealistisch ab dem part da du mit dem tauren gequestet hast glaub ich dir kein wort mehr..
> 
> aber das ich mal nem hordler helfe wenn er hilfe braucht oder das mir einer hilft.. jo das hatte ich schon oft



Jaja nur weil du bis jetzt jeden Alli/Hordler umgehaun hast.
Es geht sehr wohl auch auf PvP-Servern.
Ein gutes Beispiel fand ich immer die Arena-Q in Nagrand, sehr oft warn mir die Hordler freundlich gesinnt und haben meiner Gruppe geholfen und wir danach ihnen, so war jeder bedient und glüclich. Also wieso beim questen (also vor 80) sich bekriegen ?


----------



## Panador (11. Dezember 2008)

Nette Geschichte, find ich gut, dass es abseits von der verfluchten Gankerei etc. (von beiden Seiten, ich kenns halt nur von Allie-Seite, von daher..."Shice Allies!" ;P) auch sowas gibt, wäre nett sowas öfter zu sehn. Ich hab früher auch ab und an mal Allies geholfen oder so, inzwischen aber so gut wie gar nicht mehr.
Ich greife nach wie vor von mir aus keine an, wehre mich aber soweit möglich (wenn mich zb, wie schon so oft passiert ne ganze Gruppe mitten im Kampf mit x Mobs angreift hats nicht viel Sinn sich zu wehren, da versuch ich flüchten oder setz mich demonstrativ einfach hin). 

Wenn es sich ergibt, das ich und n Allie zufällig zusammen nen Mob angreifen, zb isses auch ok so. Aber ich helfe nicht mehr unbedingt, wenn ich zb grad drüber fliege wenn er kämpft und ich die Mobs auch brauche schweb ich auch mal über ihm in der Luft, er sieht, dass ich sehe wie er kämpft und vl am Verrecken ist. 
Bleibt ihm überlassen was er daraus macht, ich möchte glauben, dass er es zumindest auf irgendeiner Ebene schätzt, dass ich ihn nicht auch noch angreife da, wie mir schon so oft passiert. 

In der Situation wäre mir ein Allie der zusieht wie ich verrecke tausend Mal lieber als einer der einem bei den letzten 10% HP noch das Messer in den Rücken sticht.


----------



## Morphes (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Nein ich möchte keine neue Allianz schmieden mit der Horde, mir ist nur vor vielen vielen Wochen was nettes passiert und das möchte ich Euch erzählen und vieleicht ist Euch was ähnliches passiert ;-)
> 
> ***
> So und nicht anders ist es passiert,
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hat mir sehr Gut gefallen!
Wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes und besinnliches Fest...Alli


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> ...



Omfg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie peinlich hast du dich denn verhalten? Ich hätte dich so übelst gegankt wenn ich das gesehen hätte -.-

Es sitzt auch nur EIN MENSCH vor dem anderen Bildschirm?! Willst du das nicht verstehen? Und ich dachte immer Mädels wären so reif und überlegt *hust*


----------



## Syriora (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin seit jeher den Allianzlern nicht negativ gesinnt, warum auch? Hab einige Freunde dort drüben.

Aber viele scheinen zu vergessen, dass sie nicht ihr Character sind. Wenn ihr RP betreibt und/oder auf nem PVP-Server spielt, den ihr bewusst gewählt habt, dann macht dieses feindliche Sinn, aber sonst warum so fies und gemein sein? Ich hab auch schon mit ner Gnome-Mage in Shat beieinander gesessen, da er wusste wie man "i love you" an Hordler schreiben kann *g* Bin dann nach einer Weile umgeloggt und hab noch so mit dem gequatscht (: 
War sehr nice auf alle Fälle *g*


----------



## Rasgaar (11. Dezember 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sich ja schon mit Hordis unterhalten... halt per emotes...
> wenn man /e eingibt, geht das doch ganz gut. Beispiel:
> /e
> Damiane fragt Hordenchar (natürlich hier der Name des/der Auserwählten Hordis/Allis) ob es ihm gut geht
> ...






Damiane schrieb:


> @ Asarion
> 
> Das geht nicht mehr??? Echt? Wie blöd..... Dabei hab ich doch erst vor 14 Tagen auf die Weise eine Blutelfen-Dame nach dem Schlüssel zur Violetten Festung gefragt (hatte den da noch nicht, war aber drinnen und kam nicht raus), woraufhin sie auf den Hebel gezeigt hat, mit dem man die Tür öffnen kann..... Hm...seltsam..... Naja, vielleicht hat sie nur geraten, was ich wollte.....




Ich find die Deppen in den BGs so geil die das noch immer nicht kapiert haben und mit ihren selbstgebastelten Makros rumspammen.
Die haben dann dicke Eier weil sie das Gefühl haben den gegnerischen Spieler verbal übelst nieder gemacht zu haben, dabei sieht der andere einfach nur ein Chatlog voll mit 
YXZ macht einige merkwürdige Gesten


^^


----------



## Aldariel (11. Dezember 2008)

Nur weil Horde und Allianz auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite stehen und sich im BG bekämpfen heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es keine Anständigkeit zwischen den beiden geben kann, oder? 

Ich find die Geschichte (beziehe mich auf den ersten Post) und deren weiterer Verlauf richtig nett und das zeigt mir einmal mehr, dass dieses Spiel Möglichkeiten hat, die man nicht täglich erlebt. Sie sind zwar selten, aber es gibt sie. Und das macht es für mich zu einem schönen Spiel. Fairniss und gegenseitige Achtung zwischen Hordlern und Allianzlern sollte meiner Ansicht nach immer Teil des Spielens in der WOW sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## switchblader (11. Dezember 2008)

Gestern abend im Solazarbecken stand bei mir eine Grp-q an.- irgend son Elite mit 2 Adds killen inner Höhle. Name ist mir entfallen-da kam mir auch eine Blutelfen Todesritterin glaub ich zu Hilfe... der Boss lag.- und nach gemeinsamer Erholungsphase hab ich Ihr dann auch geholfen den Kerl nochmal zu legen. 
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft,- so schallts heraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gruss Switchblader


----------



## ChevesieLane (11. Dezember 2008)

bin mit meinen allianz  pala in warsong
alles lief wie immer schlecht horde hat schon 2 flaggen
ich ritt gerade wieder vom friedhof als ich einen nachtelfen an einem lagerfeuer sitzen sah. als ich ihn fragte ob er nich mit kämpfen wolle, sagte er hat doch keinen sinn mehr, also setzte ich mich zu ihm und wir erzählten uns witze...
nach ca 2 minuten kamm ein horden schurken und schlich um uns rum - unsichtbar vesrteht sich (dank der spezial fähigkeit der menschen konnt ich ihn trotzdem sehen)
jedenfalls enttarnte er sich und setzte sich zu uns^^
und es vergingen keine 5 minuten und dann war auch ein taure dabei, irgendwann kam auch noch ein gnom hinzu und wir saßen nun zu fünft an einen lagerfeuer in warsong

habe einen screen davon gemacht, allerdinsg keinen plan wie ich das hier einfügen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (11. Dezember 2008)

is ne nette geschichte
allgemein hab ich gegen hordler nichts, aber wenn die mich nerven wollen oder einen mob wegnehmen wollen werd ich zum tier und zeig keine gnade


----------



## Yumina (11. Dezember 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Omfg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe... du hättest mich also Gegänkt....^^
Das willst du mir nicht wirklich erzählen... Mit ner Paladina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Das war ein Scherz oder? Mal ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Und ich glaube du hast meinen Text nicht ganz verstanden oder?
Ich weiss nicht wieso sich zwei feindliche Rassen verstehen müssen? ICH KILLE DIE ALLIANZ mit meiner TrollMagierin. (Warum sonst PvP Server? - Du bist auf einem PvE Server, also warum redest du mit?) Comments von dir werden mich davon nicht abhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Und falls du mich dann doch mit deiner Paladina getötet hättest... und mich weiter ganken willst... logg ich einfach auf meine Hexe und zünde dich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Sinne, come and try me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem komm mal klar... es ist ein Spiel... Mein gegenüber wird schon nicht weinen vor Schmerz

Lg Yumi


----------



## Focht (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^



wie diese eine raumstation in der ersten folge von battlestar galactica, die sofort zerbombt wurde.
eigentlich ne gute idee, allerdings müsste da noch ne bessere sprache her xD.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (11. Dezember 2008)

mir pasiert es öfters das wenn ich nem alli priest aus der patsche helfe dass die mich dann mit gedankenkontrolle buffen (als dankeschön). Also liebe allis, wenn ihr den blutelf schurken pawana auf azshara schonmal gesehen habt, keine angst haben. ich bin allifreund


----------



## Headsick (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6035:Hordi.png]
Ein Bild sagt manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich helfe immer nem Alli, wenn er gerade am verrecken ist. Ist ne Geste die sich so bei mir eingefleischt hat. Nur manchmal schlägt der Alli dann auf mich ein nachdem ich half und muss dann leider draufgehen bei dem Versuch...


----------



## FakeEpix (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich war vor ner Woche in Eisenschmiede angeln und da habe ich mich auch mit ein paar Allies angefreundet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War irgendwie lustig mit 5 80er Allies neben mir zu angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab kein Bock auf Peacecity ich spiele ja grade Alli weil ich die hordies net leiden kann.
Als nächstes kommten dann noch Allli+Hordie quests die sie zusammen machen können.

Nee zerstört total den inn des spieles.


----------



## Blutlos (11. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte hier vielleicht ein wenig unterscheiden zwischen PvP und PvE Servern.

Desgleichen sei der Hinweis gestattet, dass nicht-(oder nicht ausschließlich-)DDs meiner Erfahrung nach eher fraktionsübergreifen per Emote kommunizieren (nicht spotten) und/oder zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## pitmen (11. Dezember 2008)

Gutes Thema. 
Spiele PVP- Server only und habe meine besten Erlebnisse in den BG's gehabt.
Die Schlacht war entschieden und ein Allie kommt zu mir an die Mine geritten, ich habe schon den Finger am Abzug, er heilt mich hoch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir begrüßen uns. Nahezu zeitgleich kommt mein Freund und auch sein Buddy aus der Verstohlenheit.

Am Ende habe wir friedlich das Ende des BG's abgewartet da der Ausgang eh schon feststand. (gab's schon öfters
Im allgemeinen erwarte ich jedoch keine Gnade oder Freundschaft auf einem PVP Server. Rechne immer mit einem Angriff. 
Jedoch jemandem beim Questen ganken oder mit enormen 50%HP umhauen emfinde ich als feige. Kann aber damit gut Leben wenn mich jemand 
in solch einer Situation in den Staub drückt. /moon + /popeln langt dafür aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Man sieht sich IMMER   zwei mal    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Reo_MC (11. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> ...




Gott, Yumi!
Dass hätte ich dir bei deinem süßen Avatar gar nicht zugetraut :>
Naja btt: Ich halte es eigentlich genau so, nur sieht eine Kuss-Animation bei nem männlichen OrkSchami bisschen blöd aus deswegen Feuernovatotem und ein bisschen kettenblitzen und feddig.


----------



## Yumina (11. Dezember 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Gott, Yumi!
> Dass hätte ich dir bei deinem süßen Avatar gar nicht zugetraut :>
> Naja btt: Ich halte es eigentlich genau so, nur sieht eine Kuss-Animation bei nem männlichen OrkSchami bisschen blöd aus deswegen Feuernovatotem und ein bisschen kettenblitzen und feddig.



Gute Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Dezember 2008)

Joa ich hab einem Hordler mal ein Ei auf der Netherschwingenscherbe gezeigt. Er zögerte, dachte wohl es handele sich um einen Hinterhalt...
oder mal geholfen wenns übel aussah.
Eine innige Freundschaft entstand aus einem Geplänkel bei Tarrens Mühle. Ach Unholy... ich vermisse dich. *schnüff*


----------



## Crosis (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^


ich frage mich bis heute warum die menschen kein orcisch können^^ immerhin hatten sie orcs gefangengenommen und sonstwas da hatten sie sicher genug zeit die sprache zu analysieren...genauso warum thrall seinen orcs nicht die menschensprache beibringt lange genug hat er ja bei ihnen gelebt^^


----------



## Forderz (11. Dezember 2008)

ich versuche, immer nett zur Allianz zu sein, hunderte Male wurde ich beim leveln in Nordend umgehauen... immer war ich gerade mit 3-5 Mobs zugange (als Dk darf ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber jetzt bin ich auch 80, die Zeit der Rache und des Krieges ist gekommen!! Für die Horde, für die Verlassenen, Tod der Allianz!

Mh.. ich sollte doch auf nem RP-Server spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Long


----------



## Sprite13 (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja also ich bin für fairen Kampf ...


                                                      .... Im Busch am Wegesrand warten. Dann an der Leiche Campen

Meine Eisblitze treffen immer kritisch , merkt euch das Hordler wenn ihr auf Gilneas seit !

Ok zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen das ich auch schon 5 lvl gemeinsam mit 2 Hordlern gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (11. Dezember 2008)

Kann nur sagen WotLK event .. da stand ich vor shatt hab mich von leuten zum zombie machen lassen und konnte dann vor shatt mit hordlern reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne zu zögern wurde mir eine Ts ip gegebn und wir haben schön weiter gebrabbelt .. so konnte ich auch mühelos den alten Fuchs angeln und sie den alten eisenkiefer .. achja das event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das mit dem haus der diplomatie klingt lustich <.<


----------



## Lowstar (11. Dezember 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe kein Interesse mit Hordies zu quatschen. Warum auch? Letztendlich möchte ich sie killen. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Aber sehr nette Geschichte.



seh ich auch so =)
wenn man frieden will, kann man auch hallo kitty spielen.
Bei WoW stehen sich 2 Parteien gegenüber und die sollen sich gefälligst töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forticia (11. Dezember 2008)

óÓ_Yaki_Óó schrieb:


> ich raffe nur nit warum wir nit mit denen reden können. :/
> Ich meine jetzt nit das warum sondern eher die logik im spiel.
> Jaina redet auch mit thrall und die 2 am warthgate reden auch , aber wir könnens nit :/
> Das find ich ist so schwachsinnig .......
> ...



Nun warum Thrall die Sprache der Menschen kann sollte ja auch der Geschichte klar sein :O) .
Richtig ist das es zumindest teilweise vorgesehen war das Horde und Ally miteinander reden können . Allerdings endete das in einen ziemlichen Fiasko in der ersten cb Phase von WoW aus diesen Grund wurde es nie in das eigentliche Game übernommen . 

Auch wenn es sehr schade ist :O(


----------



## Lisutari (11. Dezember 2008)

Feindschaft zwischen Horde und Allianz ist doch eigentlich lächerlich, im Rl zumindest. Das ist das selbe wie wenn ich ejamdnen nicth mag, weil er ein rotes Hemd an hat...


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2008)

in wow gibt es keine 2 seiten. es gibt  nur eine und leute mit denen man sich nicht schreiben kann.


----------



## mijasma (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hasse allianz einfach nur. ich hab mir aus ihren zähnen eine kette gemacht und der pelz an meiner rüstung ist gnomenhaar, meine beutel hab ich aus ihrer haut gemacht und die griffe an meinen waffen aus ihrem horn. wenn ich einen von ihnen sehe könnt ich rasend werden und ist das schwert gezogen kommt es nur mit blut daran wieder in die scheide.

aber eines ist dabei klar, nur ehrenvolle kämpfe werden gefochten. ich folge der horde auf jedes schlachtfeld und sei es noch so hoffnungslos verloren, ich hatte schon warsongschlachten die über 2 stunden dauerten und in der wir eine verlorene schlacht von 0/2 in 3/2 verwandeln konnten, nicht für die marken, für die ehre, für die horde.

aber einen ally angreifen wenn er mops killt einfach nur arm. von hinten, wie jämmerlich. beim questen sich prügeln und ganken wie bescheuert. wenn ein ally bei ner quest in bedrängnis kommt helf ich ihm, und lass ihn dann oder man mach noch ein paar mops mit ihm. 

wenn ein ally auf mich losgeht wenn ich queste oder farme -->dann<-- hol ich mir seine zähne und wenn er echt nervt dann gank ich ihn (wenn ich denn kann). wenn er mich gankt mach ich einen andern auf (multiboxer), spiele mit nem andern char, trink nen kaffee, und seh ihm zu wie er neben meiner leiche wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

darum ist es gut kann man mit den andern nicht reden, es würde das spiel ruinieren da es auf der feinschaft der beiden fraktionen aufbaut.

das eine ist das spiel, das andere die spieler dass sollte man unterscheiden können.


----------



## sK4r4 (11. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> in wow gibt es keine 2 seiten. es gibt  nur eine und leute mit denen man sich nicht schreiben kann.



gute antwort ^^
und vielleicht in deren städte man nicht zwingend gehen sollte


----------



## mijasma (11. Dezember 2008)

pitmen schrieb:


> Gutes Thema.
> Spiele PVP- Server only und habe meine besten Erlebnisse in den BG's gehabt.
> Die Schlacht war entschieden und ein Allie kommt zu mir an die Mine geritten, ich habe schon den Finger am Abzug, *er heilt mich hoch*....
> 
> ...




das geht nicht, leute der andern fraktion kann man nicht heilen!!!!!!!


----------



## SinEateR-SER (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich helfe auch mal öfters hordis wenn ich sehe das die zu arg in bedrängnis kommen  bevorzugt natürlich den blutelfinen^^    wir ham uns dann meist auch nur über emotes verständigt     aber     es gibt ja viele gerüchte was es mit der nächsten erweiterung gibt   so ne art quest wo man am ende dann eine hordlersprache erlernen kann      aber allzusehr sollte man die freundschaftsbande nich knüpfen  schließlich gilt immer noch der leitspruch  für allis ->  born to kill
             und für hordis ->  born to be killed   ^^


----------



## SixNight (11. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^


naja so wirklich toll ist die idee nicht .. weil dort kacken die ganzen kiddys dann ihre ganker an .. und das nicht der sinn der sache


----------



## Raerka (11. Dezember 2008)

wie ich in der scherbenwelt levelte, wurde ich (mein main ist hexer) eigentlich nur von schurken von hinten gekillt.

hab aber trotz pvp server auch einige hilfe beim questen bekommen. mit winken und danke emote ganz lustig.


----------



## bruderelfe (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte auch mehre nette erlebnisse mit hordler, ich selbst bin ally!
Mehrfach worde mir in q,s geholfen von hordlern wo gesehen worde das ich kurz vor dem tod war! und habe dann auch andersrum geholfen! und die ally kollegen sahen das auch und ghingen nur weiter! ich habe auch schon mal einen horde char gemacht um mich dann zu bedanken! wünschte mir auch, zumindest das man in den neutralen gebieten wie z.b shatt mitteinader reden könnte!
Was aber auch klar ist in bg,s kenne ich kein erbarmen in bezug auf hordis!


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Dezember 2008)

Mir fällt nur auf, das Hordler auf meinem Server (teilweise) netter sind als die Allianzler. Beispiel: Im Schlingdorn tal gibts ja diesen einen Quest, wo man den Oberaffen hohlen muss und vorher n paar trashmobs kommen (is wenn ich mich recht erinnere Gruppe 2 empfohlen) der, mit dem ichs gemacht hatte hatte gradnen diconnect (oder so -.- ) Aufjdenfall stand ich da GANZ eileine mit meinem Pet...
Als 2 oder 3 Hordler vorbeikahmen um den Q zu machen. HAben mir dann geholfen und ich ihnen, während n 70ger Alli, der da rum lief auf die Frage ob er mir helfen könne mit "Is mir doch egal"(o.ä.) antwortete.


----------



## Deadlift (12. Dezember 2008)

90% der Hordler heute sind doch Allianzler.
Die wirklichen Hordespieler von damals gibts nichtmehr, die haben angewiedert das Feld geräumt.

Allys und Hordler Freunde... sowas hätts damals nicht gegeben... 

Rot ist Tot!


----------



## Smirgolnyir (12. Dezember 2008)

"Bist du In Not, bewahrt dich die Horde vor dem sicheren Tod"

In den meisten Fällen, egal wo wurde mir in der Not eher von der Horde Hilfe geleistet als von der Allianz, traurig, aber wahr.

Was ich nicht ausstehen kann, ist, das wenn mich ein Horde umnuckt der 5 Level höher ist, und das noch Spassig findet, oder nur darauf wartet das man sich in der Nähe Widerbelebt, um das Spiel weitertreiben zu können.

Ich Denke auch, das so wie man in den Wald brüllt es zurückkommt.
Ein Emote, wie zb. verbeugen oder Hallo klärt die sache meist auch schon.

Wo ich erstaunnt war, ist, wo ich den Erfolg "Fischte" in der Hordehauptstadt. Das reinkommen ist ja eine Sache, und das Fischen direkt neben Priester und Magierlehrer, eine andere.
Aber das dort Hordespieler sich daneben setzten und einem Zugucken beim Fischen ist Erstaunlich. Und das macht für mich die Horde Sympatisch.
Die wenigen die mich umnieten wollten, konnte ich mit einem einfachen Emote besänftigen, und gut war.
Ich werde mich auch in Zukunft für jeden Hordechar einsetzten der in Sturmwind sein Erfolg "Fischen" will.
den dort wird meist (jedenfalls auf unserem Server) die Horde schon im Wald von Elwyn umgenietet, egal was sie oder er vorhat *gg*.

Ich Denke das beide Fraktionen es übertreiben können, und es immer welche gibt die "Unehrenhaft" und zum eigenen Vorteil den andern einfach Umnieten.
Dies mag auf einem PvP Server ja "normal" sein, muss es aber nicht unbedingt auf einem PvE Server.

Naja  wie auch immer, jedenfalls gibt es beide Seiten, so oder So ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (12. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> ...



Für diese Aktion liebe ich dich.... davon abgesehen dass ich selbst horde spiele, hätte ich wohl nicht schlecht gekukt wenn ich an der stelle der allys gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe so makaberen humor :-* diese geschichte werd ich nich so schnell vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (12. Dezember 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich wäre eh dafür Horde und Allianz abzuschaffen und zu einer Fraktion zusammen zu legen, dieses Konkurenzdenken geht mir schon etwas gegen den Strich...




Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.

Letztendlich werden diese Spielfiguren von Menschen gesteuert und haben kein Eigenleben wie mancher oft denken mag.

Da ich beide Fraktionen aktiv spiele kann ich sagen, es gibt auf beiden Seiten sehr nette und fähige Spieler.
Leider aber gibt es auch auf beiden Seiten Spieler die negativ auffallen, sei es in Ausdrucksweise oder Benehmen.

Ausser in Arenen und BG´s haben meiner Meinung nach Horde-Allianz Brunftkämpfe nichts verloren.
Finde auch die Idee von Open PVP weniger gut. Ich nehme halt nicht Teil daran aus Prinzip.
Wie oben schon erwähnt 80iger die auf 70-72 iger warten in den Tagesquestzonen find ich einfach krank.
Es wäre doch auch möglich gewesen diese Quests auf PVE Servern ohne PVP-Aktivierung zu implementieren.

Ich wäre auch stark dafür dass Spieler, die in der normalen Spielwelt 10 lvls über einem Spieler sind die Lowies nicht angreifen können a la "Das könnt ihr jetzt nicht". 
Es macht keinen Spass, na ja ausser einigen bemitleidenswerten kranken Gehirnen vielleicht, die sich supertoll fühlen weil sie einen Spieler der 40 lvls unter ihnen ist blutrünstig niedergestreckt haben.


Genauso mies finde ich unausgewogene BG´s mit  20x Spielern : 40y Spielern.
Wenn nur 20 einer Fraktion da sind dann sollten auch nur 20 Spieler der Gegenfraktion aufs Feld dürfen. Basta.
Beim Fussball spielen ja auch nicht 6 gegen 11.

Gegen faire Kämpfe, Arena oder BG´s kann ich nichts einwenden, da bleibt ja jedem selber die Entscheidung ob er Lust daran hat teilzunehmen oder nicht.

Allianz und Horde trennt einzig die Ingame Sprache mehr auch nicht.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (12. Dezember 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> 90% der Hordler heute sind doch Allianzler.
> Die wirklichen Hordespieler von damals gibts nichtmehr, die haben angewiedert das Feld geräumt.
> 
> Allys und Hordler Freunde... sowas hätts damals nicht gegeben...
> ...



Da ist wohl jemand vernarrt in ein Spiel

Horde und ALlianz zusammenlegen ? Sagt Mal , gehts euch gut oO ?


----------



## Smoke89 (12. Dezember 2008)

Naja man hilft sich halt gegenseitig bei schwierigen qs wurde schonmal von nem Ally vom Tod bewahrt und ich habe auch allys schon gerettet ^^ aber wenn mir dann ein Ally so kommt vonwegen mich anspucken zu müssen weil ich den qs mob vor 2 Allys zuerst gepullt habe dann bleib ich natürlich davor stehen mit Pet aggro und tab+1 (darauf ist mein Todesmantel^^) drückend dann kill ich den nochma und lach kurz dann geh ich weg^^


----------



## Mäuserich (12. Dezember 2008)

switchblader schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft,- so schallts heraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke besser kann man es wohl kaum zusammenfasse!

Man sieht sich immer 2 x im Leben und ein paar "Karma-Punkte" zu sammeln ist auch nie verkehrt ^^


----------



## Asarion (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Richtigen Frieden wird es zwischen den Fraktionen nie geben, dazu sind zu viele Spieler zu "kriegsgeil".

Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man sich verstehen (sprachenmäßig) könnte.

Dann können die friedliebenden Anhänger der Fraktionen gemeinsam Tee trinken und die anderen können sich weiterhin die Köpfe einschlagen.

Mein Blutelfen-Heiligpriester hat die ganzen Kriegstreiber (auf beiden Seiten) schon lange für verrückt erklärt.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Yumina (12. Dezember 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.
> 
> Letztendlich werden diese Spielfiguren von Menschen gesteuert und haben kein Eigenleben wie mancher oft denken mag.
> 
> ...



So ein Quatsch...! Du stimmst einer Zusammenlegung zu?
Alle treffen sich Abends am Feuer und tanzen in Kleidchen nebeneinander rum oder was ?! Is das dein Ernst?
Das Spiel baut doch auf 2 Fraktionen auf, die sich bekriegen...! Oder hast du was nicht mitbekommen? Was sollen denn die RP Freunde sagen? Oja... wir sind jetzt alle lieb zueinander... 
Wie du das auf einem normalen Server handelst is ja deine Sache, da man sich ja dort eh nicht angreifen kann... aber hör mal, auf nem PvP-Server ist das der Sinn oder?
Okay, 80er die auf nen 70er warten ist Mist, aber hey, ist eben so. Im richtigen Krieg ist es einem Soldaten auch egal ob sein Gegenüber ein Messer oder eine Waffe hat. Und in diesem Spiel geht es eben um Krieg. Deswegen WARcraft... und nicht LOVEcraft.
Bei den BG's stimm ich dir zu, das es nicht so unausgeglichen ist. Das immer nur die selbe Anzahl gegeneinander antreten können.
Aber der Rest ist totaler Quatsch, sorry

Lg 
Yumi


----------



## Mäuserich (12. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich ist es RP-technisch gesehen Quatsch die Fraktionen zusammen zu legen, keine Frage.

Mir geht es bei meinem Wunsch nach einfach nur einer grossen Fraktion eher darum mehr direkte Mitspieler zu haben wenn es z.B. auf Gruppensuche oder Handelsaufrufe geht, sowie einfach mehr Rassenvielfalt in den Inis.

Dieses ständige gegeneindander ist meiner Einstellung nach einfach krank und schmälert meinen Spass erheblich.

Wenn du gern PvP machst, bitte! Sei froh das das Spiel so ist wie es ist und lass mich (und andere) von einem schönen PvE-WoW träumen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (12. Dezember 2008)

Mäuserich, deinen Spaß machts kaputt, aber DEIN Spaß ist im Vergleich zu 11 Millionen anderen die Spaß dran haben, nichts.


----------



## Gnap (12. Dezember 2008)

*schnarch* geht halt aufn pve rp server ... sry wenn mir nen horlder vor die nase rennt bekommt der erstmal die abreibung seines lebens verpasst. am besten noch 20x umhauen wenn er sich wieder beleben will muhaha!

Naja aber mal ernsthaft, ich spiele doch nicht auf nem pvp server um dann die horde seelenruhig an mir vorbei ziehen zu lassen? beim leveln habe ich knapp 25k ehre gefarmt alleine durch open pvp! Es gibt aber echt genug freakz die dann rumweinen müssen von wegen "lass doch mal die horde in ruhe die will auch nur friedlich questen" blablabla. wenn sich die allianz damals zu bc schon nicht zu nem bündnis mit der horde durchgerungen hätte wäre jetzt noch nicht ein hordler auf dem realm 70 xD! aber nein viele wollen ja lieber friedlich neben einander her questen obwohl es länger dauert als wenn mal ebend die 4 hordler die einem die items oder mobs ninjan umgehauen werden damit man selber die mobs bekommt!

vll sollten einige der weicheier hier mal drüber nachdenken zum hello citty mmo zu wechseln xD da ist dann auch sicher alles schön mit bunten blumen und herzchen bedeckt.


----------



## Trespunto (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich war damals noch lange lange vor BC in Arathi Raptor farmen, und da ich begeisterter Kürschner war musste ich natürlich alles mögliche ausweiden. Plötzlich rennt mir aber ein Ally über den Weg und legt alle Raptoren in der Umgebung. Nun ich dachte solange er kein Kürschner ist lasse ich ihn in Frieden.

Jo der war dann auch kein Kürschner und somit hat er jede Menge Raptoren einfach so liegen lassen. Gut dachte nimmste halt was du brauchst, also habe ich nacheinander alle Raptoren die er gelegt hat gekürschnert. Ihn hat es nicht gestört und hat mich in Ruhe arbeiten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde diesen krieg denn einige von euch hier betreiben zum kotzen!!!!
Wir müsen net alle die gleiche meinung haben, aber ich finde man sollte auch die meinung anderer respektieren!
haben gradde ne dissu drüber im TS!


----------



## Cassaya (13. Dezember 2008)

ich handhabe es normalerweise nach dem prinzip: tust du mir nix, tu ich dir auch nix. 
allerdings bin ich meist ein viel zu herzensguter mensch, um seelenruhig daneben zu stehen und zuzuschauen wie jemand verreckt. ergo helfe ich normalerweise, wenn ich sehe, jemand kommt mit seinen mobs nicht klar. und da ist es mir egal, ob derjenige hörner, hauer, tentakeln lange ohren, kurze beine oder klapprige knochen hat.

leute umhauen, die im kampf sind oder mit mehreren leveln unterschied zeugt meiner meinung nach davon, daß irgendetwas so klein geraten ist, daß selbst die 2mm die ein 10 lvl niedrigerer spieler bringt, eine erhebliche verbesserung darstellen.

ein schönes erlebnis hatte ich letztens mit einem twink auf der höllenfeuer-halbinsel. ein 80er hordler killt mich bei der turmquest. einmal. zweimal. dreimal. viermal. danach hab ich auf hordeseite umgeloggt und mich beschwert. woraufhin er sich dann entschuldigt hat und  mir danach bei der quest geholfen hat, indem er den anderen hordis gesagt hat, sie sollen mich leben lassen^^

ein negatives beispiel hingegen war bei den  tagesquests in den grizzlyhügeln. nachdem ich 2 hordlern durch schattenmimik und fluggestalt (ich gebs zu, da hat der druide nen ziemlichen vorteil) mehrmals entkomen bin haben sich beide schließlich entschlossen, wenn sie mich schon nicht kriegen, die questabgabe npcs zu befarmen, so daß ich gezwungen war dort meine kreise zu ziehen und pvp nicht aus bekam. ich denke die 2 hatten viel spaß beim warten. als ich 15min. später vom essen wiederkam wurden sie gerade von 5 oder 6 allis über den platz gejagt. ich gebe zu, ich musste grinsen.

es gibt halt leider auf beiden seiten arschlöcher, aber zum glück auch sehr nette personen.


----------



## Acho (13. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finds OK wenn Allys und Hordis sich gegenseitig helfen und ich helfe immer gerne (ja bin ally).
Das is mir schon öfter passiert und ich würde es jedesmal wieder gerne tun. 

Schaut euch mal das Video vom kommenden Patch an is einfach nur GEIL Ally und Horde MITeinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so muss datt sein !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/wrathgate.xml   <<<<--------- der link




MfG
Acho


----------



## Fiqqsaw (13. Dezember 2008)

Allvis schrieb:


> Ja,ja die Allianz und die Horde,sollten sich zusammen schließen und zusammen Arthas bekämpfen



Naja gab da ma echt son gerücht...
sieht man ja auch bei der cinematic-quest...
saurfang und der prinz von stormwind kämpfen seite an seite gegen arthas

wär geil


----------



## Gallero (13. Dezember 2008)

Damals als der Patch 2.4 noch neu war, war ich auf Quel Danas mit meinem Tauren Krieger ein paar Daylies erledigen.
Ich ging zum Platz der Morgenröte um dort ein paar Dämonen zu bekämpfen.
Dort war ich aber der einzige Spieler und es waren so viele Mobs da die mich alle angriffen. Ich war kurz davor zu sterben als plötzlich die Dämonen von einem 
Lichtblitz getroffen wurden und fielen tot um.
Zuerst dachte ich es wäre ein Blutelfen Paladin gewesen der mich aus der Not gerettet hat, aber, es war eine Draenei.
Ich bedankte mich durch den Emote bei ihr und wollte gehen. Aber sie wollte das ich ihr folge. Wir hatten zufällig die selben Quests und halfen uns gegenseitig.
Plötzlich flüstert mich einer meiner hordischen Kollegen an und fragte: 
"Stimmt es das die kleine (Name darf nicht genannt werden) neben dir rum läuft?^^"
Ich antworte: "Ja^^ woher weisst du das?^^"
"Ich bin ihr freund und sie meinte ich soll dich mal anschreiben weil ich auch nen Hordenchar habe. Ich bin auch gerade im TS mit ihr und kann für sie mit dir sprechen."

Und so gingen wir zu dritt, zwei Tauren und eine Draenei, auf Abenteuer auf der Insel von Quel Danas.^^


----------



## Gallero (13. Dezember 2008)

Acho schrieb:


> Also ich finds OK wenn Allys und Hordis sich gegenseitig helfen und ich helfe immer gerne (ja bin ally).
> Das is mir schon öfter passiert und ich würde es jedesmal wieder gerne tun.
> 
> Schaut euch mal das Video vom kommenden Patch an is einfach nur GEIL Ally und Horde MITeinander
> ...




Video vom kommenden Patch?
Das gibts doch jetzt schon!


----------



## Alien123 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich sah mal auf meiner Mini Map ein Saronit Vorkommen und wollte dorthin und es abbauen. Sehr überstürzt mountete ich ab und wollte anfangen zu schürfen als ich daneben eine Nachtelfen Kriegerin gegen einen mob habe kämpfen sehen. Ich half ihr und wartete ob sie wegen dem Vorkommen dort sei. Sie baute auch ab und nachdem sie das erste Erz nahm, ging sie einen Schritt zurück und hüpfte rum was mir wohl verdeutlichen sollte, dass ich auch was abbauen durfte. Ich baute ebenfalls was ab, danach liess ich sie wieder an der Reihe. Anschliessend verabschiedeten wir uns per Makro und verschwanden.
War glaub ich das einzigste "freundschaftliche" Ereignis mit jemanden der anderen Fraktion.


----------



## FonKeY (13. Dezember 2008)

ich werd spontan allianzler killen und helfen^^


----------



## Legends (14. Dezember 2008)

Krasse Geschichte, da kullert ne Träne.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Dezember 2008)

dan is das spiel vorbei ^^
wen wir nix mehr bekämpfen könnten wo wären wir dan 

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## devil-may-care (14. Dezember 2008)

Dazu fällt mir ein Screenshot von mir ein ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine liebste Nachtelffreundin und ich - am Kuscheln in Shattrath .. oder jetzt in Dalaran.
Es gibt auch Freundschaften zwischen Allianz und Horde .. nicht sehr oft .. aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Fochi (14. Dezember 2008)

Parkway schrieb:


> und vorher im "schulhaus" nebem AH den sprachskill auf 450 treiben?^^ oder sich für marken den epischen duden zulegen?
> 
> nene lass ma, sind und bleiben feinde
> 
> ...



warum den? ;D soein schulhaus wäre doch gut für die Krassen Fälle der WoW sucht, die die Schule für das Spiel schmeissen :]
dann lernen se wenigstens noch was beim skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ingame Quali nachhohlen wäre doch auch ne idee xD
Mittel hätte Blizzard doch bestimmt xDDDDDDDD sorry für die vielen XD bin müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n8


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Dezember 2008)

Maolin schrieb:


> die geschichte halt ich für etwas unrealistisch ab dem part da du mit dem tauren gequestet hast glaub ich dir kein wort mehr..
> 
> aber das ich mal nem hordler helfe wenn er hilfe braucht oder das mir einer hilft.. jo das hatte ich schon oft



gz zum fullquote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deine Sache ob du es glaubst, aber warum sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren?

naja, Frohe Weihnachtstage euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (14. Dezember 2008)

óÓ_Yaki_Óó schrieb:


> ich raffe nur nit warum wir nit mit denen reden können. :/
> Ich meine jetzt nit das warum sondern eher die logik im spiel.
> Jaina redet auch mit thrall und die 2 am warthgate reden auch , aber wir könnens nit :/
> Das find ich ist so schwachsinnig .......
> ...




es gibt ja durchaus auch hordennpcs mit denen wir reden könne, beim argentumkreuzzug beispielsweise, und Thrall beherrscht die Sprache der Menschen, das wüsstest du wenn du die Story hinter WC kennen würdest, da er von einem Menschen aufgezogen wurde. Nur der normale Durchschnittshordler (Spieler) beherrscht nunmal keine Menschensprache und andersrum


----------



## jolk (14. Dezember 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> es gibt ja durchaus auch hordennpcs mit denen wir reden könne, beim argentumkreuzzug beispielsweise,


und das mädchen in seenhain, das ihre kette verloren hat kann orcisch, sofern das nicht abgeschafft wurde..


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch...! Du stimmst einer Zusammenlegung zu?
> Alle treffen sich Abends am Feuer und tanzen in Kleidchen nebeneinander rum oder was ?! Is das dein Ernst?
> Das Spiel baut doch auf 2 Fraktionen auf, die sich bekriegen...! Oder hast du was nicht mitbekommen? Was sollen denn die RP Freunde sagen? Oja... wir sind jetzt alle lieb zueinander...
> Wie du das auf einem normalen Server handelst is ja deine Sache, da man sich ja dort eh nicht angreifen kann... aber hör mal, auf nem PvP-Server ist das der Sinn oder?
> ...



Früher waren Allianz und Horde ja quasi verbunden, trotzdem hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich find die Grundidee der 2 Fraktionen sehr gut, es gibt Momente, in denen ich gerne einem Allianzler auf die Mütze gebe, auch wenn er halb tot aus dem Kampf kommt oder am Essen ist. Zu dem hat man ja die beiden Fraktionen. Natürlich gibt es auch Situationen, in denen ich Allianzlern helfe, keine Frage. 
Ein kleines Beispiel:
Ich bin mit meinem kleinen Gnom (mein einziger Ally, gibts leider nicht als Pet) durch den Dämmerwald gerannt als ich gesehen hab, wie ca. 30 Allys sich auf nen "Raid" auf den Drachen vorbereitet haben. 
Ich hab auf meinen Hexer umgeloggt und bin schleunigst hin. Als der Kampf losging bin ich direkt neben den Boss gestanden und hab Schreckensgeheul bei den Melees/Tank gedrückt und die Heiler gefeart. Mein Gott, ich hab dann zwar auch eine aufs Dach bekommen, aber solche Aktionen (finde ich) gehören einfach dazu. Klar werden viele flamen und sagen "Oooh du asoziales Schwein bla bla...", aber das ist mir recht egal, dann soll man eben auf nen PvE-Server wenn man sowas nicth ertragen kann.

@TE: Nette Geschichte!


----------



## Arunnir (14. Dezember 2008)

Parkway schrieb:


> und vorher im "schulhaus" nebem AH den sprachskill auf 450 treiben?^^ oder sich für marken den epischen duden zulegen?
> 
> nene lass ma, sind und bleiben feinde
> 
> ...



Nen epischen Duden! Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (14. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> ...



Yeahh, du bist die Beste! Gankst Spieler die dir 5 HP mit ihren Spells/Hits machen. Geh doch gleich nach BB und töte alles was dir über den Weg läuft mit deinem ach so tollen Mage.


----------



## mgh (14. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hehe... du hättest mich also Gegänkt....^^
> Das willst du mir nicht wirklich erzählen... Mit ner Paladina
> 
> 
> ...



sie hätten dich in der viertelstunde auch ummoshen können aber habens nicht gemacht es ist einfach nur assozial,
wenn ich nur einen knopf drücken muss das mein gegner fällt  ist es mir das nicht wert!
Manche leute sind einfach nur schadenfroh solang sie überlegen sind, aber jeder findet seinen meister ;D


----------



## Maglon (14. Dezember 2008)

Schon älter, aber man erinnert sich immer wieder gern daran zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Absprechen - nix. Jaja, es gibt auch gute Leute. Sowohl bei den Hordlern, als auch bei der Allianz. Peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (14. Dezember 2008)

Zu meiner Zeit war das noch um einiges anders. Ich hatte beim Questen auf der Sonnenbrunnen insel jeden geholfen der in bedrängniss war, und war war der Dank wenn ich ma nen Alli das Leben gerettet habe? Er heilt sich und geht auf mich los -.-

Seit froh das jetzt eher Frieden herscht xD


----------



## Heidenherz (14. Dezember 2008)

óÓ_Yaki_Óó schrieb:


> ich raffe nur nit warum wir nit mit denen reden können. :/
> Ich meine jetzt nit das warum sondern eher die logik im spiel.
> Jaina redet auch mit thrall und die 2 am warthgate reden auch , aber wir könnens nit :/
> Das find ich ist so schwachsinnig .......
> ...



Hast wohl bock auf stundenlange Flames von Leuten die es nicht verkraften zu sterben? oder warum wünscht du dir das die andere Fraktion mit dir reden kann? ^^ um sowas vorzubeugen hamses halt weg gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is immerhin Krieg oder war mal O.o blickt ja keiner mehr durch


----------



## NoGravitá (14. Dezember 2008)

Nette geschichten die man hier lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele auch Horde und mir wird oft von Allis geholfen wenn ich in der klemme bin,andersrum isses aber nicht anders.. Es gibt auf der hordeseite aber auch viele Ar...löcher Ich selber besitzte Zwar eien Allichar aber nutzte ihn nur wenn mir jmd auffällt um ihn später auf der anderen seite anzuschreiben.  Bekomme auch oft emotes zugesteckt von Allis .. wie z.b. xxx Liebt euch oder xxx umarmt, xxx verbeugt sich vor euch. dazu gesagt spiele ich nur blutelfen.  Wiegesagt,lieber helfe ich nen netten ally als nen eingebildeten hordler der meint alles besser wissen zu müssen.

Euch auch ein Frohes und gesegnetes Fest.


----------



## Deadlift (14. Dezember 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Spiele auch Horde und mir wird oft von Allis geholfen wenn ich in der klemme bin,andersrum isses aber nicht anders.. Es gibt auf der hordeseite aber auch viele Ar...löcher Ich selber besitzte Zwar eien Allichar aber nutzte ihn nur wenn mir jmd auffällt um ihn später auf der anderen seite anzuschreiben.  Bekomme auch oft emotes zugesteckt von Allis .. wie z.b. xxx Liebt euch oder xxx umarmt, xxx verbeugt sich vor euch. dazu gesagt spiele ich nur blutelfen.  Wiegesagt,lieber helfe ich nen netten ally als nen eingebildeten hordler der meint alles besser wissen zu müssen.
> 
> Euch auch ein Frohes und gesegnetes Fest.


50 Gold du bist n Alli Reroller und spielst aufm Carebear Server!


----------



## Legendary (14. Dezember 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Yeahh, du bist die Beste! Gankst Spieler die dir 5 HP mit ihren Spells/Hits machen. Geh doch gleich nach BB und töte alles was dir über den Weg läuft mit deinem ach so tollen Mage.






mgh schrieb:


> sie hätten dich in der viertelstunde auch ummoshen können aber habens nicht gemacht es ist einfach nur assozial,
> wenn ich nur einen knopf drücken muss das mein gegner fällt  ist es mir das nicht wert!
> Manche leute sind einfach nur schadenfroh solang sie überlegen sind, aber jeder findet seinen meister ;D




Both signed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja: Paladina hin oder her, hast du schonmal aufmerksam meine Sig beobachtet, dann wüsstest du, dass ich einen 80er Mage spiele. Aber is ja egal jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist eh die tollste auf dieser Welt. <33


----------



## Benrok (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich halte es so dass ich allys immer wenn sie in bedrängnis sind helfe und nur wenn sie mich angreifen sie ebenfalls angreife.
ps:In tanaris hab ich mal 2 stunden mit nem ally gequestet^^


----------



## mister.G (14. Dezember 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es RP-technisch gesehen Quatsch die Fraktionen zusammen zu legen, keine Frage.
> 
> Mir geht es bei meinem Wunsch nach einfach nur einer grossen Fraktion eher darum mehr direkte Mitspieler zu haben wenn es z.B. auf Gruppensuche oder Handelsaufrufe geht, sowie einfach mehr Rassenvielfalt in den Inis.
> 
> ...



Es ist schön und gut wenn sich Horde und Allianz manchmal helfen, mir passiert das auch sehr oft, aber eine große Fraktion? Ne das geht garnicht. Nicht nur aus der Sicht der Story sondern auch aus der der Entwickler. Das ist nun mal einer der größten Bestandteile des Spiels. Man kann ja auch nicht aus PacMan oder so einen Ego-Shooter machen weil irgendwas an dem Spiel keinen gefallen findet. Meiner meinung nach bekämpfen sich die beiden Fraktionen soagr zu wenig. Wenn es deinen Spielspaß schmälert würd ich mir mal gedanken machen was du überhaupt hier spielst.


----------



## Cassaya (15. Dezember 2008)

wir bekämpfen "beide" den gleichen gegner. ob ich nun horde oder allianz spiele... wenn ich in eine instanz gehe habe ich die selben gegner vor mir. frei nach dem prinzip: der feind meines feindes...
auch wenn es das spiel durchaus realistischer und menschlicher macht, daß wir uns normalerweise lieber gegenseitig die köpfe einhauen, anstat uns mal zusammenzuraufen und arthas gemeinsam eins auf den allerwertesten zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Dezember 2008)

Nette Geschichte, aber:

Horde vs. Alliance und deshalb gilt für jeden guten Hordler wie mich:

*In jedem Allianzler steckt ein Hordler, der aus ihm heraus will. Und ich bin ihm dabei behilflich.*

Kill on sight if pvp flagged, the only way of communication between Horde and Alliance.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (15. Dezember 2008)

Och was für schöne gschichten..wenigstens habt ihr freunde in wow^^


----------



## neo1986 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wenn allianz und Hordies Freunde währen....??....???
Wären wir bei Hello kitty online.


----------



## Gerti (15. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt immer fälle, wo ein Hordler/Alli einen Mal Hilft, den anderen mit 20% Life umhaut oder ihn einfach in ruhe lässt.

Wieso das so ist, sieht man hier in den Posts:
Die einen wollen einfach ihre Ruhe haben, die anderen sehen den Hordler/Alli als Feind und müssen ihn umhaun und einige sind halt hilfsbereit- egal ob alli oder horde.

Man kann jeden Typ von Spieler über den Weg laufen, weshalb ichs es sinnlos finde zu sagen "alle allies sind scheiße und killen mich immer", jedoch finde ich, dass die negativ beispiele auf beiden seiten überwiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHaNf (15. Dezember 2008)

naja besonderes fies ist es wenn einem ein ally/hordler bei einer quest "hilft" und ich streck ihn dann trotzdem nieder... ist ja kein ponyhof hier


----------



## Machat (15. Dezember 2008)

Etwas unglaubliches ist meinem Blutelf mit Level 56 oder so passiert: 

Ich sollte diesen Elitemob für die Bärchis der Holzschlundfeste killen. Alleine hatte ich keine Chance und bin glaube ich 2 mal beim Versuch gestorben. Dann stehen 2 Priester, Eine "Menschin" und ein Zwerg hinter mir. Beide auf Level 70. Aus Angst sie würden mich umbringen schreib ich /hallo und ging sofort auf das Named Elitemob ran, damit sie es mir nicht klauen. Als ich kurz vor dem Sterben war kontrolliert mich auf einmal die Menschin und der Zwerg heilt mich und bufft mich hoch. Nach der Hilfe war der Mob dann kein Problem mehr für mich. Ich bedankte mich gefühlte 5 mal bei beiden und brachte viele nette Emotes zum Ausdruck. Ich bekam ein /smile von Beiden und verabschiedete mich. Seitdem bring ich keine Priester mehr im Open PvP um. Und wenn ein Lowie Priester der anderen Seite Hilfe bei einer Grp-Quest braucht, helf ich IMMER und verabschiede mich mit eben der Geste /smile.

Ich bedanke mich tausendfach an die 2 Priester auf dem Realm Theradras! Das war die freundlichste Geste die ich in WoW (fraktionübergreifend) je erleben durfte!

Und zu dem Thema Allianz und Horde sind Feinde:
Tja, immer diese Vorurteile und Verständigungsprobleme. Auch in der Geschichte Warcrafts sieht man dass Horde und Allianz nicht zwingend Feinde sind, es ist eben die Politik von Wrynn und die Vergeltung der Untoten die hauptsächlich zum Hass der Fraktionen beiträgt. Der Knuddelthrall sucht ja zwingend nach einem Waffenstillstand. Dann wären da noch ein paar Unfälle beider Fraktionen die missverstanden wurden. Missverständnisse sucken!


----------



## Yumina (16. Dezember 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Yeahh, du bist die Beste! Gankst Spieler die dir 5 HP mit ihren Spells/Hits machen. Geh doch gleich nach BB und töte alles was dir über den Weg läuft mit deinem ach so tollen Mage.



Erstmal Danke das ich die beste bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ganke niemanden, hab ich auch nie getan... Wenn mich jemand von der Alliseite nervt, töte ich ihn/sie eben. (IS JA IMMER NOCH NUR EIN SPIEL) Verstehe dein Problem grade nicht...???

@ mgh


> sie hätten dich in der viertelstunde auch ummoshen können aber habens nicht gemacht es ist einfach nur assozial,
> wenn ich nur einen knopf drücken muss das mein gegner fällt ist es mir das nicht wert!
> Manche leute sind einfach nur schadenfroh solang sie überlegen sind, aber jeder findet seinen meister ;D



Wäre auch asozial gewesen wenn sie mich (die Person die AFK war) zu töten. Ich mache sowas nicht. PvP-Server= Horde + Allianz = Krieg. Ist zumindest der Sinn davon...
Und da das hier ein *SPIEL* ist, und du mich als *asozial* bezeichnest, steckst du wohl schon ein bisschen tief drin... Immerhin habe ich niemandem weh getan oder so... aber das is ja deine Meinung, und ehrlich gesagt geht sie mir am Popo vorbei. Schönen Tag für dich.

@AÖ-Ravenation


> achja: Paladina hin oder her, hast du schonmal aufmerksam meine Sig beobachtet, dann wüsstest du, dass ich einen 80er Mage spiele. Aber is ja egal jetzt  *Bist eh die tollste auf dieser Welt. *<33



Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An alle... schönes Weihnachtsfest
Grüße 

Yumi


----------



## asszudemi (16. Dezember 2008)

naja meine geschichte ist nicht ganz so rührend ich hab mal einen zwerg paladin dabei beobachtet wie er solo unterstadt "geraided" hat und jubelte ihm beim legen einer wache immer zu damals war ich lvl 51 oder so 

monate später ich war mittlerweile längst 70 und komplett epic equipped haben ich und paar kumpels aus langeweile mal den hafen von menethil geraidet und jetzt ratet mal wer da stand und den hafen versucht hat mit seinem leben zu verteidigen xD 

ich hab zwar nicht auf die bremse getreten und ihn verschont aber er hat später nachem er paar mal draufging dann auf seinen horde char umgeloggt und mich angeflüstert lustigerweise konnte er sich auch an mich erinnern später als wir uns durch den hafen von menethil durchgekämpft haben saß ein alli auf einem kleinen boot und war am angeln wir sind alle aufs boot gesprungen und getanzt das sah witzig aus 3 hordler 2 allis alle mit aktiviertem pvp tanzen zusammen auf nem 2 quadratmeter grossen boot anstatt sich gegenseitig die köpfe einzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (16. Dezember 2008)

Also mir scheint es so als hätten einige hier ein enormnes harmoniebedürfnis das befriedigt werden will...

macht euch doch nicht lächerlich... ist der npc-worg der das npc-schwein tötet auch euer freund?

Wenn ich nen pvp-geflagten alli seh dann is er tot egal ob low-lvl, halbe-hp......selbst wenn er mir vorher geholfen hat liegt er danach, hab ihn ja nicht darum gebittet.

Das ist nunmal eine der kernelemente des spiels das die fraktionen verfeindet sind!
Wenn einigen das net passtgibt es durchaus alternativen:
- HelloKitty
- Barbie & Ken online
- Mein kleiner Ponnyhof.....

Aber hört verdammt nochmal damit auf die Leute hier zu flamen die einfach dem Sinn des Spiels nachgehen und folglicherweise die andere fraktion töten wenn sie sie sehen!


----------



## Olin_Krag'Jin (16. Dezember 2008)

Naja, mir ist alles schon passiert: 
Ich wurde am Anfang von High-Lvl Hordis gecampt, von bis zu 5 gleichstufigen angegriffen als ich 2-3 Mobs am Hals und 20% Life hatte, beim Essen-Trinken getötet usw etc pp...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich schiess auch schon mal nen Hordi der 20 Lvl tiefer ist beim Vorbeilaufen übern Haufen, oder greif an wenn der andere Mobs am Hals hat oder gerade am reggen ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso habe ich schon beim leveln geholfen und mir wurde geholfen... je nach Situation und Lust eben!

Also, jeder wie er mag & schöne Weihnachten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja es war mal ein netter Gnom Hexer in der Eiskrone der hat mir immer die gefährlichen Eisdorn und Lichblüten vom Hals gehalten wärend ich die Mobs in der Gegend bekämpft habe.

Wir sind quasi zusammen rumgezogen und hatten viel spass.
Dann hat er PvP angehabt wegen ner Quest

TILT!!!
ERROR!!
READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!

dann is der Gnom vom vielen Kräutern ganz erschöpft umgefallen.
Ich wollte ihm wasser geben aber ich kann ja nicht anhandeln.

LG Paci


----------



## stefan2910 (16. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie erinnert mich der thread hier zum tiel an den geschichtsunterricht oO (ja es gibt auch krieg im realen die entstehen auch so )


aber ich hab dazu noch den comic gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein Untoter Krieger fühlt sich der Allianz immer dann am freundschaftlichsten verbunden, wenn er genüßlich auf ihren Gedärmen kaut.

Bon Appetit



Edit

@ Pacmaniacer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (16. Dezember 2008)

ZITAT(Soupcasper @ 14.12.2008, 01:13) 
Yeahh, du bist die Beste! Gankst Spieler die dir 5 HP mit ihren Spells/Hits machen. Geh doch gleich nach BB und töte alles was dir über den Weg läuft mit deinem ach so tollen Mage.

@ mgh
ZITAT
sie hätten dich in der viertelstunde auch ummoshen können aber habens nicht gemacht es ist einfach nur assozial,
wenn ich nur einen knopf drücken muss das mein gegner fällt ist es mir das nicht wert!
Manche leute sind einfach nur schadenfroh solang sie überlegen sind, aber jeder findet seinen meister ;D

@AÖ-Ravenation
ZITAT
achja: Paladina hin oder her, hast du schonmal aufmerksam meine Sig beobachtet, dann wüsstest du, dass ich einen 80er Mage spiele. Aber is ja egal jetzt Bist eh die tollste auf dieser Welt. <33

Ich denke jeder kennt den Satz...."Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um" Nichts anderes ist hier passiert. Wenn ich als Alli mich auf einem Pvp Server vor einen hören Char setze dann, MUß ich damit rechnen das es auch Aua machen kann. Versteht das nicht falsch. Ich fluche auch immer über 20% nach-Mobgruppe-killer aber das ist halt so. Und auch wenn ich Alli bin kann ich nur sagen das ich die Aktion von ihr doch schon recht cool fand. Also nicht meckern. Its just a Game.


----------



## Cali75 (16. Dezember 2008)

ich (Menschen-Paladina) hab auch schon einige solche Erlebnisse gehabt:

bin im schlingendorntal questen in so einer Höhle - nippel ab. Hab gemerkt, dass da noch ein Taure in der Höhle ist. Als ich wieder ankomme, sind alle Mobs gelegt und er sitzt fröhlich da. Ich belebe mich wieder, mana schlürfen und so - er winkt mir zu. Dann respawnt mein Questmob - ich mach ihn platt, der Taure steht da und beobachtet. Als er merkt das ich fertig bin, machen wir uns beide ausm Staub raus aus der Höhle. Sehr nett

In anderen Situationen habe ich den Hordlern auch schon aus der Patsche geholfen und die Mobs gekillt - mehr kann ich ja leider nicht tun.  Aber ist schon toll, wenn man nicht immer sagt, Gut und Böse - Schwarz und Weiß. Schließlich haben wir ja gemeinsame Feinde.

Wenn ich meine Horde-Chars spiele - hab ich das ganze auch schon erlebt.

In diesem Sinne - Fröhliches Winterhauchfest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (16. Dezember 2008)

zugegeben spiele selbst meine Mains auf nem PvE Realm, und das mit Grund ^^

wäre doch ne schöne Sache, wenn man mit der jeweils anderen Fraktion in ner Kneipe, zB Weltend, schnacken könnte,
das nervige umloggen kann schon störend sein ^^ bzw. dieses elende Leerzeichen schreiben *g

Shattrat und Dalaran zeigen ja, das Horde und Allianz auch für ein und dieselbe Sache kämpfen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil, helfe wenn ich sehe das ein Spieler in Not ist, manchmal stellt sich hinterher heraus, das er von der anderen Fraktion ist.

Habe es erst einmal erlebt, das ich gegankt wurde, damals low-lvl oder so, und unwissend der Tatsache PvP geflaggt unterwegs gewesen. Allerdings hat dann der Schurke schnell aufgegeben, als der Entsatz meiner Gilde ankam ^^ (3 70er).


Finde es manchmal auch mehr als lustig, wenn mehrere Horde-Chars pvp geflaggt einen Q-Geber besetzen, um diesen zu blockieren, habe es mir einfach angewöhnt, nur noch die ! oder ? über den NPC´s anzuklicken ...

... und ja bin selbst Hunter und ausschließlich pve-geared, somit hätt´ich im pvp ehh kaum Chancen ^^

cu


----------



## Kelthelas (16. Dezember 2008)

Auf PvP-Servern ist es absolut erlaubt die gegnerischen Fraktionsmitglieder zu töten 
Egal welches lvl und egal wie oft
Wenn ichn alli seh ahu ich Ihn um egal welches lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab auch mal einem geholfen, aber auf PvE-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (16. Dezember 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> ZITAT(Soupcasper @ 14.12.2008, 01:13)
> Yeahh, du bist die Beste! Gankst Spieler die dir 5 HP mit ihren Spells/Hits machen. Geh doch gleich nach BB und töte alles was dir über den Weg läuft mit deinem ach so tollen Mage.
> 
> @ mgh
> ...




*DANKE* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie süss..."World of Kuschelcraft".
Also mal ehrlich, zu meiner aktiven WoW-Zeit wurde alles weggemistet was Allianz war, alleine wenn ich diese EMOGNOME mit den pinken Haaren gesehen habe, hab ich ROT gesehen. Das "BC" Wow degeneriert hat, muss ich Leuten aus der Zeit von "classic" ned erzählen, alleine Shattrath war schon eine Beleidigung für jeden echten Hordler. Die Allianzler waren und sind eh alle weichgespült.


----------



## Gast20180212 (17. Dezember 2008)

mich hat mal in nordend n ally krieger angeschwult..ich weggrannt da der noch n netten dudu kollegen mit sich trug...
nach 20min kam eine nachricht von einem lvl 1 orc names gangbang...häää?

er: sry das ich dich vorhin gehauen habe..
ich: wer bisn du?
er: der krieger der dich vorhin gehauen hat,nochmals tut mir leid.
ich: "in gedanken" O_O" !!!

haben uns denn bissl unterhalten.

als er off war haben wir dann zusammen gelevelt.
sah schon komisch aus n horde dudu lvlt mit einem ally krieger und ally dudu ^^
aber sehr nett. sehr selten sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 über emots verständigt und springen.

ansonsten nüx jemals passiert. nur das gewohnte. allys zu 50mann klopfen 5 hordys die unbedingt in eine inni wollen, die blöder weise gerade zum dämlichsten zeitpunkt gerad ned startet... da haben se fun dran -.-


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

Klasse Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So eine *tiefe Freundschaft* habe ich nie erlebt allerdings ist es so das ich oft in Tausendwintersee Farmen  gehe und alls Holly, zwahr nicht mehr so schwer wie früher, abe immer noch nicht ganz einfach, habe ich es des öftern erlebt das wen man einen Hordler der ebenfalls am Farmen ist freundlich grüsst  dann auch in ruhe gelassen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch gemeinsames Questen habe ich schon erlebt, man half einander die gener zu Killen so nach dem Moto eine hand wäscht die andere, klapt manchmal besser als mit den eigenen Leuten.


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt immer solche und solche....mal wird man infight gekillt mal wird man am leben gelassen. Da ich als Horlder mit meinen Arbeitskollegen in einem Realmpool spiele machen wir solche Jokes öfters im BG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In allem lasse ich Allys/Hordler in Ruhe wenn sie mich in Ruhe lassen, wenn nicht gibt's "Hordentlich auf's Mauwl"


----------



## DevilZ (17. Dezember 2008)

Hm... was soll man dazu noch sagen ich kenne es gar nicht anders.. klar im WC 3 waren sie in der letzten quest verreint.. 

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich... Horde und Allianz in ein Bündniss für immer.. wäre des Game schon recht lahm!!!

Ich habe zu begin von WOW Ally gespielt weil ich von den Nachtelfen seid WC3 begeistert war.. genauso aber vom frozen throne von den Blutelfen habe mich dann irgendwann  bzw. gleich zum Beginn von BC zu den Blutelfen umentschieden. Somit auch gegen die Allianz.

Dazu das ich noch einen Hexer Spiele muss ich sie einfach killen den Hexer haben kein gewissen.

im WC 3 gabs auch keien Gnade und so soll es auch nicht im WOW sein.. wenn nicht dann sollten sie kein PVP Gamen was ich Persönlich Lahm finde.

Spiele auf nen RP-PVP Server und bin froh drum.

Frohes fest euch noch und lasst euren Seelen keinen Auslauf besonders nicht die Allianzler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spineshank (17. Dezember 2008)

die sätze dazwischen sollen meinen gesichtsausdruck spiegeln



Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> Ich stand dann auf, hauchte einen Kuss in die Luft...



ohhhhh.. wie süß ^^



> und tötete sie alle, mit aller macht meiner Eiszauber.
> Danach macht ich /lachen... stieg auf meinen Raptor und ritt weg.
> 
> Warum ich das tat?
> ...



wtf oO


aber: du hast recht hätts nicht anders gemacht ^^


----------



## Kayano (17. Dezember 2008)

Süße Geschichte ^^
Ich helf auch ab und zu Hordlern und auch mir wurde schon das ein oder andere Mal geholfen.
Allerdings bestehen die Fraktionen ja nicht umsonst.
Dennoch immer wieder ein schönes erlebnis, wenn die Fraktionen zusammenarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalrok (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab doch sehr oft das Bedürfnis, als Hordler einen Hordler umzunieten... Manchmal gehen die einem so aufn Sa.., da wünschte ich mir das System aus AOC her --> Keine Fraktion, jeder kann jeden umhauen...


----------



## Versace83 (17. Dezember 2008)

als ich in Nordend anfing zu questen musste ich u.a. einen Elite killen... da ich 70 war, der Mob 68 oder 69, dachte ich, ich könnte den alleine legen.
Auf zum Elite Mob und angegriffen, zur gleichen Zeit griff auch ein Ally (Gnomen Krieger) den Mob an. Er war etwas schneller hatte first hit und somit den Kill und den loot... ich half ihm trotzdem den Mob zu legen, da er ihn ganz offensichtlich nicht packte. Er bedankte sich ganz artig und wartete mit mir auf den respawn  und half mir im Gegenzug den Elite Mob zu legen.
Nachdem ich mich auch brav bedankte verabschiedeten wir uns und gingen getrennte Wege... Da das ein PVP Server ist, denke ich dass das nicht allzuhäufig passiert.

inzwischen bin ich 80 und es wird alles gemetzelt was mir vor den Kolben läuft, solange es Ehre gibt... auch ein Schurke "arbeitet" nicht umsonst ^^


Edit: muss Baalrok recht geben...hab mir bei manchen Hordenkollegen auch schon gewünscht... gestern z.B. beim Äonenfeuer farmen *g* ... oder einfach nur für manche Kommentare, die man manchmal ertragen muss..


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich erzähle euch auch mal was.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner 62er Troll Magierin auf dem Weg von BootyBay nach Grom'Gol um einem Freund zu helfen. Da ich plötzlich unerwarteten Besuch bekam, setzte ich mich an den Straßenrand und ging afk.
> Als ich ca. nach 15 min wiederkam, saßen ca 3 40er und 1 33er Allianzler um mich herum, hatten ein Feuer gemacht, und warfen mit netten Emotes auf mich ein... (Sowas wie XY verneigt sich hochachtungsvoll vor Yumi). Ich schaute mir das ca 2 Minuten an...
> ...



Ähm *Hust* ja ... wir wissen ja alle, das wir nur ein Spiel spielen - deshalb verwende ich jetzt mal nicht direkt die These: "Asoziales Verhalten". Besser wäre allerdings, du läufst mir Ingame nie über den Weg, könnte sehr ungesund für dein Tröllchen werden... (wird höchstwahrscheinlich eh nicht passieren, da wir wohl nicht auf dem gleichen Realm sind). Gerade noch ein Mage: Ein wahrer Leckerbissen für mich als Hexer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Nette Geschichte.
Also solche Dinge habe ich auch schon erlebt und das auf nem PvP Server.
Aber leider gibt es auf Frost, 66% Allis und ca. 65% sind armselige NAPS, alla, angreifen wenn man min 2-5 über ist, 
oder wenn man beim Questen gerade 2 Mobs an der Backe hat. (Leider nicht erlebt das es anders ist)
Naja eben Masse statt Klasse......
Um so mehr freue ich mich, wenn mal wieder so ne Situation wie gerade gestern auftritt.
Mach nen Quest Mob wegen irgend ner Rolle die ich besorgen soll und ein Alli Krieger ist ganz in der Nähe und 
auch auf dem Weg dort hin.
Weil ich zuerst da war, setzte er sich hin und wartete bis ich mit der Quest fertig war.
Ich bedankte mich und ritt meines Weges.
Bei ner Folge musste ich wieder in die Gegen und sehe ihn, er hatte gerade bissl viel Mobs an der Backe, da hab ich abgemountet 
und hab schon an seiner Reaktion gemerkt, dass er eigentlich damit gerechnet hatte das ich ihm den Rest gebe.
Ihm kurz gehofen, winke winke und weiter geritten...... Man muss sich ja nicht auf das gleiche geistige Niveau herab begeben wie andere,
auch wenn es das Spiel hergibt.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

oh krass was für eine rührende geschichte fehlt nur die passage wo du den hordler heiratest un ich dich kille du ally !


----------



## Gohaar (20. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> oh krass was für eine rührende geschichte fehlt nur die passage wo du den hordler heiratest un ich dich kille du ally !



ne klasse idee.....nicht nur komunikation sondern auch noch heiraten.....warum nicht!? solche paare bekommen dann ne eigene insel......die Insel der ausgestossenen^^ weil die rassisten der fraktionen eben keine mischehen akzeptieren.........

ne jetztmal ehrlich.....wird das nicht zu politisch? das ist ne weinachtsgeschichte aber weinachten fällt bei dir wohl aus oder?


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

wenn horde und allianz freunde werden....... spring ich aus dem fenster...


----------



## Gohaar (20. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> wenn horde und allianz freunde werden....... spring ich aus dem fenster...



ich hoffe du wohnst im erdgeschoss^^


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

ne im dritten ... aber befor ich nen hordler heirate spring ich...


----------



## healyeah666 (23. Dezember 2008)

Das höhrt sich ein bissl lustig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mir sind so ähnliche Sachen passiert. Ich spiel auf nem PvP-Server und td gibt es nette Hordler die einen nicht töten =) Und ich töte auch net jeden Hordler den ich sehe.


----------



## Shrukan (23. Dezember 2008)

also inzwischen schließe ich keine Freundschaften mehr.
Ich habe auf meinem Server Alleria, einen Nachtelf auf 70 wie auch eine Untote auf 80 und sonst andere Twinks.
Habe mit Allianz auf dem Server angefangen und zwei Jahre auf dieser Seite gespielt und viele Leute kennengelernt.
Dann Ende von Bc auf Horde gewechselt.

Wenn ich jetzt durch Dalaran laufe und irgendwelche Leute sehe weiß ich wer dahinter steckt.
Auf einige kann ich da nicht sauer werden ^^ weil sie mich auch kennen.

Es gibt nur einige Gilden auf die ich ein Hass habe, da spielt man recht gerne gegen sie um mal Wut abzubauen aus alten Allianzzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeedai (19. Januar 2009)

War gestern beim Bergbauen, als von hinten ein Horde Schami kam und mich attackierte... War 1 Lvl über mir...

Dank Blubberblase überlebt und noch 200 hp kam auch schon der nächste shami lvl 76 (me 70er)

Dachte auch nur noch wtf das wars ne hat applaudiert sich verneigt und ist seiner Wege gegangen... 

Man findet ganz neue Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm wenn ich einen Allie in Not sehe, helfe ich ihm meistens (selber Horde). Hab auch schon selber oft genug erlebt, dass man sich z.B. bei Arenaquests gegenseitig hilft: Die eine Fraktion schießt den Boss an und ab dann machen die andere Schaden drauf oder tanken den. Danach wartet die eine Fraktion darauf, dass sie der anderen ebenso helfen kann.

Geht aber auch umgekehrt. War mit nem Twink in BC beim Kräuterfarmen und musste mich vor der ersehnten Pflanze erst durch eine Mob-Gruppe prügeln. War mit dem ersten beschäftigt, als ein Spieler meiner Fraktion angeflogen kam und sich direkt auf das Gewürz gestürzt hat. Er hat sich dabei leider etwas überschätzt und alle anderen Mobs außer dem, mit dem ich gerade beschäftigt war, gepullt.

Fazit: Er ist ziemlich schnell gestorben, ich habe die übriggebliebenen Mobs gekillt, die Pflanze gelootet, ihn anschließend wiederbelebt und bin kommentarlos weitergeflogen. Anderen (egal welcher Fraktion) Erze und Pflanzen zu klauen, hat einfach keinen Style.


----------



## BrdDaSram (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn mich nich alles täuscht steht die Geschichte auf der wow-europe.com/de seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also kenn die schon seit längerem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (19. Januar 2009)

Also is mir auch schon passiert das mir nen Hordler geholfen hat oder ich der Horde ... auch wenn ich schon öfters von Hordlern geganked wurde ... alles eine Frage der Situation ... und wenn ein Hordler zu nervig ist, dann landet seine Gilde auf der Kill-Liste meiner Gilde und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

Ich erinnere mich an ein Erlebnis in der Knochenwüste:

Wir sind/waren Hordler [Hab' inzwischen gewechselt :3] und während wir einen Dreanei aus einem Grab [Ich erinnere mich nicht direkt] begleiten mussten, kamen wir in arge Bedrängnis. Zu unserer Überraschung kam uns eine Katze/Ally zur Hilfe und begleitete uns - ohne, dass es etwas für ihn brachte - den gesamten restlichen Weg.

Später, nachdem man sich voneinander verabschiedet hatte, sahen wir, dass ein armer DuDu den Kampf gegen diesen Riesenwurm verlieren würde und lachten uns froh an, was das wohl für einer sei, der sich mit dem Wurm einfach so allein' anlegt [Wurm hatte höheres Lv]. 

Wir staunten nicht schlecht, als wir den Namen widererkannten und sind UNSEREM Katzenfreund zu Hilfe gekommen.

Moral:

Einzelne, freundschaftliche Handlungen bringen nicht viel... Aber sie bringen was. Ich hab' seit dem Tag jeden Ally geholfen und - wie gesagt - inzwischen die Seiten gewechselt.


----------



## BabyMilk (19. Januar 2009)

*wein* Hab' mir die Geschichte durchgelesen, hat mich zu Tränen gerührt. 

Wäre tortzdem mal dafür, dass einmal Horde+Ally zam spielen könnten und wenn'S nur ne' RaidInstanz wär. Wär schon cool und bestimmt voll funny.


----------



## Blu.E (19. Januar 2009)

Es begab sich zu der Zeit, als ein Draenei Krieger sich mit Lvl 80 nach Nagrand verirrte, um die Arenaquest dort im Ring des Blutes zu bestreiten.
Hatte das Achievment nicht und bevor ich also der Langeweile anheim falle, könnte ich mir auch mal eben die paar Punkte einheimsen.

Also zack das Event gestartet und der erste Boss spawnte vor mir auf.
Im Augenwinkel sah ich noch, dass sich ne kleine Gruppe von 4 Hordlern in der Nähe aufhielt und brav Oger tötete.
Habe mir dabei erstmal nichts gedacht und schon lag der erste Boss im Dreck.

Q abgeben, neu annehmen, im Stellung gehen und auf den nächsten Angriff vorbereiten.
Chaaaaarge, zum nächsten Gegner und immer druff da.
Und schon kamen auch ein Feuerball geflogen ein Mondfeuer schoss aus dem Himmel und sofort darauf 2 Todesritter, die an mir vorbeirannten und den Boss mitbearbeiteten.

Bis der Mob tot war.
Neues Spiel Q abgeben, neu annehmen etc.
Und diese 4 lustigen Gesellen töteten dann noch jeden weiteren Boss mit mir.

Mit Emotes dankte ich und kniete vor der Gruppe nieder. Wollte auch fast schon auf meinem Drachen davonflattern, als
der Questgeber anfing zu brüllen und den Kampf einleitete.

Also abmounten, die Hordler anschlagen lassen und wieder chaaarge.
Ich (deff) gespottet und die QReihe zusammen nocheinmal gemacht.

Das war ein super Erlebnis und man dankte auf beiden Seiten und verbeugte sich höflich, winkte und sah sich ab und an dann mal in Nordend wieder mit winkender Hand.

Blu.E


----------



## Komakomi (19. Januar 2009)

Bei mir haben emotes auch schon zur der ein oder anderen tollen geschichte verholfen die von einer kleinen freundschaft eines großen tauren und meinses nachtelfen erzählen. ... Naja, das sind die leute die wissen: hinter dem pc sizt ein mensch der wie ich auch nicht unbedingt die gegner tötem muss um spass mit ihnen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PvP server hin oder her, rp  macht auch irsinnigen spass gerade bei so was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nex187 (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich fleißig am Leveln bin und mir ein Hordi begegnet kommt es auf die Situation drauf an.
Wenn er die selben Mobs wie ich töten muss :  Muss er leider sterben .  
Macht er was anderes darf er leben, wird natürlich nicht aus den Augen gelassen.

Letztens mit meinem Pala in der Tundra, musste ich ein paar mobs töten. Ich sehe einen Schurken der anscheinend die Vorquest machte. Ich entscheide mich also Ihn am leben zulassen behalte ihm aber wärend ich kämpfe im Auge (Kamera drehn), Er nimmt mich ins Target (Addon sehe ich via Mousover wem er im Target hat ohne Ihn ins Target zu nehmen) und er ging Stealth. Heimlich bereit ich mich auf den Kampf vor (Mous over Insignie). Und siehe da, er greift an. Direkt Insignie und er starb noch im Hammer Stun xD ). Keine 4sec später....
Er probierte es kurze zeit später nochmal als ich 50% Leben hatte, blubble & Hammer sei Dank starb er nochmal :-P .... Nachdem Ich Ihn dann weitere 3mal tötete lag der Kadaver 5std später als ich zufällig nochmal an der stelle vorbei lief immernoch im Dreck =D

Lowis töte ich grundsätzlich nicht. Außer von bestimmten Gilden an die ich mich noch erinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## demoscha (19. Januar 2009)

kollaborateur!

lol


----------



## Natsumee (19. Januar 2009)

noja habe mit nem hordler auch so ne art Nicht Angriffspakt ^^

hat damals in skettis angefangen als wir sicher 30 min uns gegenseitig gekillt haben immer abwechselnd und naja seit dem her nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treppe (19. Januar 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^


ja auf einem pve server vll aber ich spiel eh auf destro(pvp) also schnuppe =) aber auch auf destro kommts vor das horde und alli sich helfen =)


----------



## Miss Mojo (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab diese Gruppenquest wo man sich für Orakel oder Wildherzen entscheiden muss zusammen mit 2 Gildis gemacht.

Als wir anfingen kam von hinten so eine Blutelfe und hat fleissig mit Schaden gemacht. 

Als wir fertig waren blieb sie dort einfach sitzen was wir dahingehend interpretierete, dass Blutelfe diese Q auch machen möchte (warum sollte man auch sonst in die Höhle rennen).

Also haben wir auf den Spawn gewartet und fleissig das Ding kaputt gekloppt.

Immerhin hat er/sie ja gezeigt "guck, ich klopp auf euren drauf, wär nett wenn ihr noch wartet".

Hab immer mal wieder solche Erlebnisse. Allerdings ignoriere ich Horde eher wenn nix zurück kommt. Oft genug auch schonmal jemanden aus der Enge geboxt und der zieht einfach weiter, dann wird halt beim nächsten Mob gestorben, wer nicht mal danke sagen kann...

Naja PvE Server halt, bisschen ruhiger, wenn jemand nett ist bin ich auch nett. Ignoriert mich jemand hab ich auch besseres zu tun als irgendwelchen Leuten den Arsch zu retten.


----------



## Caradim (19. Januar 2009)

killen soll man se und beim geisselevent konnte man als zombie untereinander reden...


----------



## El Chicco (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr WOW´ler.

Diese Anrede ist bewusst gewählt. Denn ob Hordler oder Allie, wir sind alle Spieler. Sicher wir stehen auf verschiedenen Seiten im selben Spiel, aber es ist nur ein Spiel. Also sollten einige Leute hier vielleicht mal ihre Einstellung ein wenig überdenken und ihre Hasstiraden auf die Gegenfraktion mässigen, es sei denn sie sind nicht in der Lage zwischen Realität und Spiel zu differieren.

Persönlich würde ich es als ein Plus für WOW ansehen, wenn man mit der Gegenseite interagieren könnte. So z.B. durch Sprache in vielleicht festgelegten Spielbereichen(Ländern) oder auch durch gemeinsame Aufgaben in Inni´s. Wär doch mal toll mit einer gemischten Gruppe aus Allies und Hordlern gemeinsam ne Inni zu clearen.

Es gibt im übrigen von der geschichtlichen Seite des Spiels keine Begründung warum Allies und Hordler nicht miteinander sprechen können. Immerhin waren sie mal verbündete, da muss das ja auch funktioniert haben. Ausserdem wurde bereits mehrfach der Völkerzusammenhang zwischen Menschen + Untoten und Blut- + Nachtelfen angeführt.
Die verhinderte Verständigung ist wohl eher ne rein technische Idee von Blizzard, um Absprachen zwischen Gruppen verschiedener Fraktionen z.B. im PvP zu vermeiden. So nach dem Motto: " Das Schlachtfeld gewinnt ihr jetzt mal in 5 min, das Nächste dann wir usw..
Im übrigen würde allerdings der Pvp Schlachtfeld Modus bei der Vereinigung beider Fraktionen wohl untergehen. Gut man könnte jedem nen Fähnchen anhängen zu welcher Seite er nun gehört, aber das wäre wohl etwas blöde. Geht mir schon in der Arena auf den Geist.

Bevor jemand fragt, ja ich habe Chars auf beiden Seiten, mehr als genug. Und ich habe auf beiden Seiten Freunde gefunden, mit denen ich gerne zusammen spiele. Denn ums Spielen gehts. Die meisten haben inzwischen ebenfalls high-level Chars auf beiden Seiten und organisieren sich in denselben Gilden, ebenfalls auf beiden Seiten. Wir Questen zusammen, raiden zusammen und sterben auch mal zusammen.^^
Ach und im PvP versuchen wir uns trotzdem gegenseitig zu killen. Dafür ist das Spiel ja auch da.^^Und warum soll ich mit meinem Allie-Heiler über den Horden-Hunter meckern, wenn ich weis, das es der Kumpel von gestern Abend ist, mit dem ich mich die letzte Nacht besoffen habe, wobei keiner von uns beiden weis wie wir eigentlich nachhause gekommen sind?^^

Im übrigen ist diese Variante bei vielen Top-Gilden der Fall. Und wer im Umgang mit der Gegenfraktion dumm auffällt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er mal ne unplanmässige Ablehnung seine Bewerbung bei einer der eigenen Gilden bekommt. Denn eine gute Gilde braucht Teamplayer und keine egozentrischen Chaoten. Es ist ein durchaus übliches Verfahren, bei der Auswahl von Bewerbern für Gilden, für Gruppenquesten oder Random-Innis, wenn man grad noch zwei Leute braucht, die aus der Gruppensuche nicht anzusprechen, die einem auf der Gegenseite bereits mal dumm aufgefallen sind. Im Enddefekt schiesst ihr euch damit immer ein Eigentor.

In diesem Sinne, Leben und Leben lassen.

MfG

El Chicco


----------



## EisblockError (19. Januar 2009)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man mit dem nächsten Addon einen Ort einrichten wo Hordler und Allies mit einander komunizieren können wenn sie möchten......fänd ich cool^^



Nein, das wäre blöd, das was passiert ist hat nur damit zu tun das der Mensch, der den Tauren gespielt hat auch nur ein "Mensch ist" und kein Böser Taure der die alli verabscheut. 
Horde und Alli solen witerhin gegeneinander kämpfen. 
Aber sowas ist mir auch schon oft passiert: wir wollen [Die Stunde des Worgs] (oder so aus den Gryllzyhügeln) machen, und dann waren aber immer schon Hordler vor uns da, also habe wir ihnen geholfen (wohl eher weil wir schneller dran kommen wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber siehe da, die Hordenkameraden haben dann da auf den respawn gewartet und uns so geholfen nacheinander alle elitemobs zu killen, und wir ihnen auch.


----------



## Pontifexmax (19. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich spiele Horde und Allianzchars und deshalb ist dieses Verhalten mein Standard.

Hinter jedem Char steckt ein Mensch der einfach nur Spaß haben will im Spiel oder ein Ziel verfolgt. In jedem Falle kein Feind - höchstens in sportlicher spielerischer Sicht ein Kontrahent.

Da ich hinter jeder Pixelfigur den Menschen sehe - und zwar immer - verhalte ich mich auch so.

Grüsse Obsidian vom Obsidianorden


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (19. Januar 2009)

es gibt bzw gab momente, wo ich mit der horde auf die gegner bin

aber als ich mit meinem twink in die dm wollte, und ausversehen den ?? - hordler anstelle des pösen defias ins target genommen haben, haben die sich nen spass draus gemacht, mich ganze 10mal umzunuken -_-

naja, seit dem leg ich jeden hordler flach der im pvp rumrennt *fg*


----------



## Brisk7373 (19. Januar 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> wenn horde und allianz freunde werden....... spring ich aus dem fenster...





Gohaar schrieb:


> ich hoffe du wohnst im erdgeschoss^^





schicksalslord schrieb:


> ne im dritten ... aber befor ich nen hordler heirate spring ich...






made my day ^^


----------



## Mitzushi (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich einen Hordler sehe, der gerade mit Mobs zu kämpfen hat und kurz vorm Sterben ist und ich die Laune dazu habe, helfe ich ihm auch mal.
Ich selbst wäre dafür auch dankbar. Letztens erst beim Daily-Questen passiert.
Habe eine Blutelfe geholfen und sie mir.

Letztendlich stecken da auch nur Menschen dahinter.


----------



## grimmjow (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gestern in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel Felshetzerfleisch gefarmt, da ich es für meinen Kochskill 300+ benötigte.
Ich ging also mit meiner Def Kriegerin los und pullte mehrere Mobs, machte sie dann immer ganz in Ruhe.

Als ich kurz aufm Desktop war und wieder WoW anmachte, sah ich eine Nachtelf Def-Kriegerin lvl 80 namens Guapunta (so oder so ähnlich hieß sie).
Sie zeigte einmal auf mich und danach des öfteren auf die Felshetzer (ich war nur hinter dem Fleisch her, sie hinter dem Leder).

Ich war erst skeptisch und dachte, dass sie mich töten will, dem war nicht so. Ich habe den Felshetzer gelootet, sie gekürschnert. Sie bedankte sich und ritt davon. Jedenfalls habe ich ne Weile weitergefarmt und so 5-7 Mobs immer gepullt - dann bin ich zu ihr geritten habe /folgtmir benutzt und ihr die Leichen der Felshetzer gezeigt.

Im großen und ganzen mal endlich ein Allianzler, der nicht unnötig gankt und der fair ist.

Jedoch habe ich gestern wieder nen Allianzler gefunden, der so cool war, dass er es für nötig hielt mich mit seinem DK (auch so ca lvl 75) anzugreifen.
Ich habe ihn ganze 3 mal hintereinander besiegt, wie er sich aufgeregt haben muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schöne Grüße an den Mensch DK - lern spielen, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

